# سيدات الأعمال > مول سيدات الإمارات > VIP MALL >  ملف طلبات الزبونات الـ3 ( يرجى المتابعة لما فيه من فائدة تجارية )

## Ra3yt PrEsTiGE

بســـــــــــم الله الرحمن الرحيــــــــــمــ

نظراً لحصر خاصيـــــــة عضوية التاجرة على التاجرات في الاقسام التجارية ,, تم فتح هذا الملف لتلبية طلبات و رغبات الزبونــــــــات 

وعليه يرجى من الاخوات كتابة الطلب في هذا الملف 
وسيتم الرد على الطلبات من قبل التاجرات على الخاص فقط

وذلك لاتاحة اكبر فرصة للعضوات 



كما انه وجب التنوية ان طبقا للقانون الجديد :


يمنع الرد من قبل التاجرات فيه بان البضاعة متوفرة
بل يجب عليها مراسلة الزبونة على الخاص


وسيتم حذف اي رد يكتب مباشرة في الموضوع




وفقكن الله 





المزيد من آخر المواضيع من نفس القسم:

بمناسبة العيد السعيد بجامات روعه ب35 و 3... 
مخور غرشة دهن العووود 
بيت المرأة : شنط انيقة باسعار مميزة .. 
بيت المرأة : جلابيات مطرزة جاهزة ..+ مخور... 
هدية لاغلى الحبايب 
توزيعات لأجمل المناسبات ... 
طقم جننااان بسعر غررريب كان 575 درهم الان... 
فنايين ياماتو .. اليابانية الاصلية من شركة... 
اجهزة مطبخية مع الضمان .. الان بنصف السعر... 
كونى مميزة امام ضيوفج بأكواب العصير

----------


## نفحة عطر22

لسلام عليكم

بغيت ورد كوروشيه + بروشات كوروشيه

----------


## ام حمدان26

بغيت نعول لبنوتات اعمار 7 و12 فلات ملونه وجوتي مسكر

----------


## دفا الإحساس

ابا جلابية كويتية للعيد تناسب الحوامل .. أنا فالشهر السادس .. بليييز تعبت ادور

----------


## زهرة كلباء

بغيت اسوي هدية رجالية

----------


## $$ أم سعود $$

انا بعد بغيت جلابيات كويتية للحوامل

----------


## غير الناس

السلام عليكم 

ابغي شراته 

http://www.ph02.net/uploader//up1/ph02_GSbWh2ZOva.jpg

----------


## um saoody

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 


*أريـــــــــــــــــــــــد عطر اللافندر 



الغواااالي لا تقووولوا لي بدي شووب 



اللي ف بدي شوووب أعرفـــه مب هو العطر اللي أريـــــــــــــده 






..


اللي عندها تراسلني يزاكم الله خيـــــــــــر ..*

----------


## دلوعته00

منو من التاجرات تقدر توفر واكس من كريولان -"ديرما كومفليج كريم"
وكم سعره؟؟؟؟؟وطريقة استخدامه بالتفصيل؟؟

----------


## ريحانه 009

بغيت سرير للبيبي بالكشكش

----------


## أونه!

*منو اتوفر لي مشقر بوتس مع عمولة معقولة ما تضرب لي عمولتها دبل البضاعة ؟

و اي وحدة تقدر تشتري لي من احد المواقع شغلة بعد مع عمولة معقولة .*

----------


## أونه!

*+

ناوية اشتري دخون للعيد . بس ولكثرة عارضات البخور والدخون فالمنتدى محتارة .
لذا التاجرة اللي واثقة من شغلها و عندها امكانية اطرش سامبلز او عينات من بخورها او دخونها قبل الشراء 
فيها اتراسلني مشكورة .*

----------


## elgala

مرحبا ... بغيت شيل البيت (الشمد) ... ما بغي الصفوه .. ابغي المشيره الي قطعتهم لاندري ناعم 
وياليت تكون الاسعار معقوله

----------


## Ra3yt PrEsTiGE

مرحبا بنات .. اللي تسوي توزيعات لعيد الاتحاد تراسلني عالخاص 
و ابا تكون بحدود الـ10 دراهم .. لاني ابا كمية ..خلال هالاسبوع

----------


## أونه!

*منو من التاجرات عندها امكانية انها تشتري لي عدسة اونلاين + مع عمولة معقولة ؟*

----------


## ام المزيون

خواااتي ..

ابي 

المشقر الشفاف

عدسات ملونه .. اي عدسات !!

----------


## شمخاويه

ابااااااااااااا عطر مكاليف ابو ساعه بسعر معقووووووووووووووول

----------


## deemah

ابغي يونيفورمات الخدامات

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي هالكاميرا الفوريه ؟؟ وبسعر معقوول ..؟؟ والدفع كامل سلم استلم

----------


## شمسه الشامسي

بنات بغيت بوك رجالي وين اجدر احصل عليه في العين

ضروري هديه

----------


## الخــــــــافق

ابغي اكياس حفظ الملابس الطويله إلي تنفتح من جدام .. ( للفساتين والجلابيات) 

اباها بالجملة ....

----------


## دلـع بـنـات

مرحباا

ابا حد يقدر يوفرلي جواتي ed hardy شرات هالصوره والدفع سلم واستلم

http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sel...95635.main.jpg

التواصل عالخاااااااص

----------


## Magrora

أبي عدسات توتي لون أسود

----------


## Magrora

والدفع سلم واستلم

----------


## دلـع بـنـات

مرحباا

ابا حد يقدر يوفرلي جواتي ed hardy شرات هالصوره والدفع سلم واستلم

http://images.channeladvisor.com/Sel...95635.main.jpg

التواصل عالخاااااااص

----------


## نونه بوظبي

الغاليات ابا استيكرات الجدار 

حق غرفتي والصاله وغرفه البنات 


ممكن يا تجوراتنا الحلوات تاعدوني

----------


## رمشـ الغلا

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع من هالجواتي؟؟؟





ضروري

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

*ابا استيكر لابتوب ضروووووووري

انا بعطيكم الصورة*

----------


## برستيـج

في وحده تبيع لفافات الكيرلي غير "احتاجك انا" و "ام الميث والشيوخ" ... طلبت منها بس طولت الطلبيه وانا ماسحه الرساله بالغلط 

وابا استفسر عن الطلبيه

----------


## أونه!

> *منو من التاجرات عندها امكانية انها تشتري لي عدسة اونلاين + مع عمولة معقولة ؟*

----------


## Magrora

وين التاجرات ولا وحده ردت علي

----------


## الامل موجود

مطلوووووووووب فستان رااااااااقي حق بنوته عمر 5سنوات

----------


## شمسه الشامسي

صدج وين التاجرات

----------


## نجمة متالقة

شو تبون الغاليات امرو

----------


## بلا قيود

نحن موجودين واللي تبوووونه نحن ف الخدمة .....

----------


## أم غلا34

منو من التاجرات تقدر أتوفر لي استكرات الحناء ضروري

----------


## سرااااب

*بغيت جوتي ابيض واسود لبنوته مقاسها 28*

----------


## Bint El.Noor

بغيت digital frame بسعر حلوو

----------


## فيض

مرحبا تاجرات منو تقدر توفر لي شنطه كارولينا هيريرا سودا اللي فيها الكتبه بالاسود والذهبي كله مكتوب عليها CH

----------


## دمووووع

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> ابغي شراته 
> 
> http://www.ph02.net/uploader//up1/ph02_GSbWh2ZOva.jpg


 
انا بعد اباااا
ياليت اللي عندها تخبرني عالخاص بليز  :Smile:

----------


## شـوق الامارات

ابا حلويات وبسكويت مشكل بالعين باسرع وقت

----------


## جوري11

السلام عليكم بغيت منتجات افون حد يعرف وين احصل علي منتجاتهم

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

مطلوب فستان حوامل راااااااااااااقي قياس ميديم او لارج والصور عالخاص

----------


## Ameena841

مرحبا 
منو تقدر توفري تلفون نوكيا 97 الأبيض بسعر 2000 درهم

----------


## بنت الديـره

السلام عليكم خواتي

بغيت أعرف من تبيع جينزات سكيني بكل الألوان اريد احجز من الحين فيه تاجرة اعتقد هي من العين بس ماعرف اسمها
دخيلكم ساعدوووووووني

----------


## Love My Babe

السلام عليكم
أنا أدور حبوب الفيتوشيب الأصليه الكندية .. نسيت اسم التاجرة وشكرا ^^

----------


## MALIAM

خواتي ابي شيل لندنيه ..
شيل البيت

----------


## بنوتـــهـ

من من التاجرات اتبيع لفافات الشعر 

تراسلني ع الخاص بارك الله فيكن ^^

----------


## برستيـج

في وحده تبيع لفافات الكيرلي غير "احتاجك انا" و "ام الميث والشيوخ" و "ميرهالامورة" ... طلبت منها بس طولت الطلبيه وانا ماسحه الرساله بالغلط 

وابا استفسر عن الطلبيه

----------


## شمخاويه

> ابااااااااااااا عطر مكاليف ابو ساعه بسعر معقووووووووووووووول





اتمنى من التاجرات اللي راسلوني بخصوص عطر مكاليف يراسلوني مره ثانيه لان الرسايل انمسحت

----------


## شمخاويه

ابا وحده توفر هالعطر ويكووووووون اصلي وبسعر معقووووووووووول

----------


## عـ نيآتهآ!

*بليززززززز بنات ابا ارقام اتصالات مميززززززززززززززززه*


*وارقب الرددد*

----------


## جرح الموده

أبا توزيعات حق عيد الاتحاد .. بس تكون مبتكره وشغل مضبوط وحلو

أباها حق المدرسات .. مب اليهال 

منو تقدر تجهزلي التوزيعات قبل تاريخ 23 ؟

مشكورات مقدماً

----------


## عواش الكتبي

الســـــــــلام عليكـــن ..

ابــا اشتــري كرستالاااات جاهزه ابا اشتريهن 
اللي عندها كرستال تقولي واباهن منوعاات ..

ومشكورات...

----------


## red apple

بناات الي تبيع شراشف بليييز اطرشلي رابط المواضييع ملها 
ضرووووري

----------


## moony_7

ابا العاكس لشاشة الموبايل بس اباه ~~> ذهبـــي
اباه للنوكيـــــــا E71
بليز اللي عندها تخبرنــــي^^

----------


## Love My Babe

السلام عليكم
أنا أدور حبوب الفيتوشيب الأصليه الكندية .. نسيت اسم التاجرة والي تعرفها اطرشلي لنكها او رسالة عالخاص
شكرا جزيلا

----------


## uaeeyes99

منوه تقدر تشترلي من موقع ولها عموله طبعا بس بحدوود المعقول

----------


## سهاري2009

بنات منو منكن اتوفر جلابيات حق بنات بعمر 6سنوات نفس جلابيات زمان اول وعليها التلي وبعد السروال عليه تلي بلييييييييييييييييييز بغيتها حق عيد الاتحاد وماباها اتكون بلون العلم اتمنى انكم اتحصلولي

----------


## عنود الشامسي

بغيت شنط سفر بس تكون ماركات حتى لو تقليد بس هاند باق يعني تنشل باليد مب ترولي 

ابغيها يوم اسير فنادق وبعد يوم بربي حق المستشفى

----------


## بنت معيذر

ستيان الكورسية يشد و يرفع الصدر المترهل ‏ 

عزيزاتي من اللي تقدر توفر هذا الستيان ويكون سعرة معقول بكون شاكرة لها اللي توفر هذا الغرض والصور عندي

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

خـــواااااااتي بغـــيت سيــور لستيان من اللؤلؤ في تاجره كانت اتبيعهن بس ما حصلت موضوعها ...
وفي شيء ثاني بعد بغيت حلوياات وبسكويت للعيد يكون حلوووولذيذ ومشكورين مقدما ....

----------


## دلوعة1

أبغي أستكراات حنا حلوووة

----------


## محشومه

خواتي ابغي عطر فل ابها للي يبونه من السعووديه
منوو ممكن توفره او تقولي وين أحصله

----------


## Ameena841

> ستيان الكورسية يشد و يرفع الصدر المترهل ‏ 
> 
> عزيزاتي من اللي تقدر توفر هذا الستيان ويكون سعرة معقول بكون شاكرة لها اللي توفر هذا الغرض والصور عندي


أنا بعد أبا

----------


## كشكش

وين أحصل عين الجمل

----------


## قلب العطار

انا ابا تاجرات الفساتين اللي يشتروون الفساتين مب للايجااار

----------


## silent tear

*بنااااااااااااات منوو تقدر توفرلي بلاك بيري من دون كيمرا 


ضروووري ردو علي ^^*

----------


## اميرة ^^

السلااام عليكم والرحمة

منو تقدر توفرلي جلابية حلوة للعيد وتكون لوزن 76 وتحت ..

----------


## Um 3baiD

فديتكــن ابا رابط التاجره لي اتفصـّــل عقلـّـه بدهن العود ( عقــال ) ضــروري ؛

----------


## elgala

لو سمحتن بغيت اي وحده تسويلي برزنتيشن عن قضايا الساعه فالامارات 
شو الاحداث من ناحية الاقتصاد ( بترول وغاز ومصانع) , حكومه وسياسه 
دخيلكن ابه بسرعه وبالانجليزي

----------


## yomeh

محتااااجة بسرعه وحده توفرلي مكينة براون
Braun silk&soft
المكينة اللي فرابط موقعهم هذا
اخر وحده عاليسار نفس الي كانت عندي
http://www.braun.com/global/female-g...er-models.html

وهذي صورة لها بعد
بلزززززززززز بسرعه

----------


## queen الشوامس

بنات ابي وحده تقدر توفرلي العاب زوجية بإسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## ريماس الدلوعة

> بنات ابي وحده تقدر توفرلي العاب زوجية بإسرع وقت ممكن


أنا بعد أبا وبعد لو سمحتوا بنات ساعدوني أبا نفس الطرحة أو الكاب حق العروس تغطي الشعر كامل دخيلكم ساعدوني أو حتى فستان كامل محجب

----------


## اميرة ^^

*السلام عليكم..*

*أبـآ وحدة توفر لي تيشرتات أو بلآيز وبـآسعـآر مناسبة ..*

----------


## مها كامري

ابا وحده اتسوي ميداليه فيها رقم سياره ومن ورا رقم فون 
ابليييز ضرووري

----------


## عشق القلوب

خواتي أنا أبغي عباة للعيد للي تقدر اتفصل لي الحين تسوي فيني خير..

----------


## موزة الغفلي

السلام عليكم ابغي فساتين من عند مصممين معروفين مثل ازرا او اماتو او مايكل او عبير او فهيمه او رامي العلي مديل 2009

----------


## فديت اماراتي

البنات اللي يسون كب كيك يطرشن لي لينك مواضيعهن..

واللي تسوي كب كيك لحفلة تخرج.. عليه قبعات التخرج اطرشلي رابط موضوعها..

----------


## rose_dxb

السلام عليكم 

التاجرات الي يقدرون يوفرون لي شي من امريكا 

سعره مع الشحن 45 دولار .. ما يقارب ال 166 اماراتي 

ووزنه 7 Ibs 


الي تروم توفرة لي بسعر حلو .. تراسلني

----------


## شذى الألحان

مــرحبــا خواااتــي ..

بغيت وقي مال البيت ( الوقي العمانيه نسميهن احنا )

بس بنقشااات حلوووه بلييييز ضروري اباهن للعيد .. مابى ساده علني فداكن 


ومشكورات

----------


## بنت الصحراء

بغيت مسك بسعر الجمله وأسم المحل اللي يبيعه

----------


## لمعة

السلام عليكم بغيت من التاجرات اللي يسوون اشياء انحط فيها العيدية للعيد

----------


## لوليانو

السلام عليكم .. منوه تقدر إتوفر لي

عشبـــة " عباءة السيدة"

----------


## العهود111

> منو تقدر اتوفرلي هالكاميرا الفوريه ؟؟ وبسعر معقوول ..؟؟ والدفع كامل سلم استلم


أريد مثلها اللي تقدر توفرها يا ليت ما تنساني 
ومشكووورات خواتي

----------


## scars

اريد حد يساعدني ادور عللا ام الريم اتراسلني عللى الخاص او اي تاجرة عندها اشياء للبيبي حديثي الولادة طقم مثل الشنطة و المدس و كل شي اريده ضروري ارجوكم راسلوني

----------


## الولهانه فيك

بغيت هيلاهوب حق بنتي و جواتي اولاد وبنات

----------


## جفن الغدير

بغيت روابط للتاجرات الي يسون الحلويات للعيد
بليز والي تعرف اطرش الرابطه

----------


## أم ريان العود

انا بغيت المشد الأندونيسي

----------


## dala3 reemany

بغيت وحده اتبيع سوارات مثل هاي :




وبسعر معقووووول ؟؟

----------


## نبر ون

> بغيت وحده اتبيع سوارات مثل هاي :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> وبسعر معقووووول ؟؟


وانا بعد ابباااا راسلوني عالخاص بلييز

----------


## ام حمد 2003

بغيت التاجره إلي تبيع جهاز إلي يدفي البيبي ويبس أو محارم البيبي المبلله 
وهي أذا ماخاب ظني تبيع الأقمطه إلي على شكل الليدي بيرد 
إلي تعرفها أطرشلي أسمها على الخاص على نكي um sheikha
مع تحياتي .

----------


## بنت الطموح

أبا جلابية مغربية حلوة للعيد بس ما يكون سعرها أكثر من 750 درهم 

يعني تكون حلوة وفيها حزام ابيها شبابية والوانها فرحه 


شكرا لكم

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

منو تقدر تسوي لي خامين مع عقد مع شغاب فيه دانتيل فكتووووووووووري

----------


## um sheikha

> بغيت التاجره إلي تبيع جهاز إلي يدفي البيبي ويبس أو محارم البيبي المبلله 
> وهي أذا ماخاب ظني تبيع الأقمطه إلي على شكل الليدي بيرد 
> إلي تعرفها أطرشلي أسمها على الخاص على نكي um sheikha
> مع تحياتي .

----------


## فراولة VIP

اريد اسم التاجره اللي تبيع الحصاله العجيبه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## Sugar & Spice

بغيت روابط التاجرات اللي يبيعن فساتين علم الإمارات 

ضروري

----------


## عواش الكتبي

الســلااام عليكــن ..

ابا جاكيتاات شتويه لبنات الكليــة ..

----------


## شمخاويه

> ابا وحده توفر هالعطر ويكووووووون اصلي وبسعر معقووووووووووول

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى داغوس حاااااااااااااااااااااااااار بمعنى اخر شطه تسويها بعد التاجرات

>> فيني التهابات واكل بليز

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

خواتي لو سمحتوا أبي نفس هالاكسسوارات ضروروي أحيد اني شايفتنهن فالمنتدى بس ما اعرف منو العضوه ف اللي تعرف وين اقدر احصلهن تسوي فيني خير









آخر صوره مب من المنتدى بس كان في وحده تبين دزاين يشبه هالعيون بليييز سوا فيني خير

واذا حد عنده اكسسوارات لليوم الوطني بليززز تراسني لاني ابا اطلب منهم واباهن يوصلون لي قبل يوم الاحد

----------


## قيثارة

خواتي حد ايساعدني في الحصول على رابط عضوة تبيع فساتين بنات فحدود 80 درهم واضن انها فساتين قطن

----------


## لمعة

السلام عليكم مشكورة لكل اللي تواصلوا معاي بس اللي ابيه حق العيدية في وحدة من التاجرات كانت عارضة مجسمات لاولاد او بنات نفتحهم و انحط فيهم عيدية و طبعا المجسم من كرتون او ورق و كانت عارضتنه العيد اللي طاف

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى تاجره تبيع اغراظ رومانسيه لليله رومانسيه ويتوفر معاها كل شي
عشان مااخسر فلوس التوصيل على كل تاجره اطلب منها طلب واحد

----------


## نبر ون

[QUOTE=ماسة شرجاويه;17410530][CENTER][COLOR="Purple"]خواتي لو سمحتوا أبي نفس هالاكسسوارات ضروروي أحيد اني شايفتنهن فالمنتدى بس ما اعرف منو العضوه ف اللي تعرف وين اقدر احصلهن تسوي فيني خير









آخر صوره مب من المنتدى بس كان في وحده تبين دزاين يشبه هالعيون بليييز سوا فيني خير

وانا بعد ابااا من هاي الأساور

----------


## بيت البسكويت

انا بعد ابى اشوف ستيان الكورسيه ابى اشوف شكلخ اذا عجبنى وسعره مناسب بشتريه لانى ابى شي يشد الصدر
هذي بنت كانت طالبه قبلي 
بنت معيذر 
ستيان الكورسية يشد و يرفع الصدر المترهل ‏ 

عزيزاتي من اللي تقدر توفر هذا الستيان ويكون سعرة معقول بكون شاكرة لها اللي توفر هذا الغرض والصور عندي

----------


## ام عمار مصر

اكياس الضغط بالجملة والمفرق وطريقة التوصيل لمصر

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تبيع او تقدر اتوفرلي هالسوارات .. نفس الديزاين لما اتبندينه بس اشكال ثانيه ؟؟؟؟ ضرووري 



وبيغت من هالسوارات بعد ؟؟ باسعار رخيصه واشكال حلوة ؟؟ 



وبغيت بعد هالجاكيت ؟؟ 
 

ومنو اتبيع هالفرش ؟؟ ياليييييييييييت اتردون علي ضرووووري  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  

مجموعة "نيـــــــو لامــــــور"
السعر السابق 1700
السعر الحالي 1500
"2"

<A href="http://" target=_blank>

----------


## الماركه شما

سكارفات علم الامارات ب 30 درهم بنات أبي آخذ مجموعه الي عنده تراسلني على الخاص...

كل عام وأنتم بخير

----------


## darcy

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته
بغيت بديهيات سودا قياس سمول وميديم ولارج خلال يومين 
بليز ردو علي
ملاحظه بسعر مناسب

----------


## dnyailwalah

يااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا اريت تاجرات تبدعن شويه وتبتكرن وتشدن حيلكن نبا تحطوووولنا مواقع اجنبيه وفيها كل شيء نقدر نطلب منه .. وانتن ترتبلنا كل شيء بس ندفع عندكن


يعني مواقع ملابس وشنط في بريطانيا وامريكا ودول اسيا


لقيت هالموضوع في منتدى كويتي وتمنيت اطبقونه هنيه

----------


## dnyailwalah

ابا شراته او غير بس بحركات دلع ويبين انه لبنت هب نفس مال الشباب 

فخاااااطري بليييز تاجرات

----------


## miss.vip.

ابااا عدسات لون اسود اللي تكبر العين...

ضروري...

----------


## بنت الغلا

بناات منو التاجر الي تبيع عبي جاهزه 

بغيت عباه يديده قياس 59

----------


## سيدة_رأس_الخيمه

> السلام عليكم
> أنا أدور حبوب الفيتوشيب الأصليه الكندية .. نسيت اسم التاجرة وشكرا ^^

----------


## ماسة شرجاويه

محد رد علينا 

شكلي انا بسوي مشروع وببيع الاساور اللي اباهنبوفره لي وبيبعه حق اللي طلبوه مثلي خخ

----------


## دبلوماسية!!!

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بغيت استفسر عن الحنه البيضا للجسم .... عند اي تاجره اقدر احصلها ...او اي وين تنباع ^^

----------


## أم الحلوات 3

وين اقدر احصل فساتين او اثواب لعلم الامارات لبنات عمارهم 10و12 سنه

----------


## صمتي عذاب

بنااااااااااات ضروري محتااااااااااجة حد يوفر لي منطاااااااااد الشمعة
محتااااااااااااااجة 35 حبة بالوان مختلفة
للاسف راسلت التاجرة وما ردت للحين
تقريبا من اسبوع او اكثر

----------


## Um_Hussain

*السلام عليكم بناات

منو تبيع إستيكرات الحنا ؟*

----------


## برستيـج

> مــرحبــا خواااتــي ..
> 
> بغيت وقي مال البيت ( الوقي العمانيه نسميهن احنا )
> 
> بس بنقشااات حلوووه بلييييز ضروري اباهن للعيد .. مابى ساده علني فداكن 
> 
> 
> ومشكورات

----------


## مشرق الشمس

بغيت رابط موضوع لوحده من التاجرات اتقول فيه انها تحجز لج باي فندق تبينه وتعدل لج الغرفه

ابغيه قبل العيد لو سمحتو

----------


## قلب العطار

انا بعد ابغي نفس الطلب بلييييز 

بغيت رابط موضوع لوحده من التاجرات اتقول فيه انها تحجز لج باي فندق تبينه وتعدل لج الغرفه

ابغيه قبل العيد لو سمحتو

بليييييييييييييييييز ضروري لانه يوم العيد عندي مناسبة مهمه ..

----------


## MaZyo0onT-AD

بنااااااااااااااااااات ابا التاجره اللي تسوي الشرايط اللي مطبوع عليها الاسماء .....
اللي تقدر توفرلي

----------


## ماركس

السلام عليكم 

بنات ابي شراشف للسرير ضروووووووري و باسرع وقت

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

ستكرات الحنا بليز
وروابط تاجرات الأساور

----------


## دلوعة1

أبقي كفر للبلاك بيري التج بليزززززززززززززز

----------


## um sahoola

السلام عليكم

منو تقدر اتوفرلي مال شغابات او اي حد في منتدى اتبيع اتخبرني والي بتوفرلي بعد تخبرني على الرسالة الخاص الحيين براويكم الصور

----------


## المهرة اللعوب

من تقدر توفرلي طلبية من بـــرا (( مواقع اجنبية ))؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## من أنا

منوعندها ورود مضيئة إلي تنحط فالبانيو..؟

بليز خبروني ضروري ..

----------


## مشرق الشمس

بغيت رابط موضوع لوحده من التاجرات اتقول فيه انها تحجز لج باي فندق تبينه وتعدل لج الغرفه

ابغيه قبل العيد لو سمحتو

----------


## وين انت ؟

السلآلآلآم عليكم ورحمه الله 


بنـــات ابا فستان ( سهره ) من تصميم مصمم رآآآقي مثل اماتو وغيره 

ويكون لللبيع او للايـــجآآآآآر ..

القياس |( من لارج لـــ اكس لارج ))

ومايكون عاري ابا فيه اكمام كاملة او نص 

ومايكون ملبوس اكثر عن مرتين 

لاتسألون كم ميزانيتي 

اللي عندها طلبي 

اطرشلي الصور ع الخاص + السعـــر سواء لللبيع او للايجار

وياريت مايكون معروض بالمنتدى 

وشكراً

----------


## وين انت ؟

+

واللي عندها كفرات بلاك بيري غريبه وتشيكلات حلوة لــ كيرف 8900 

اطرشلي صورهم وع كم ؟؟؟

واللي بعد عندها كفرات ملونه ساده تخبرني ع كم تبيهم ؟؟؟؟

----------


## بلا قيود

بناااااااااات اللي تبا الاسااااور مالت الايد ترااااااسلني ع الخاااااص

----------


## كيوت 22

خواتي اللي تبيع مكينة عين الجمل ارسلولي على الخاص 

وشكرا ....

----------


## nonahani

منو التاجره اللي تبيع اكياس زباله للسياره اللي لونها اسود

شفتها من فتره بس ما حفظتو!!!!

----------


## rose_dxb

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> التاجرات الي يقدرون يوفرون لي شي من امريكا 
> 
> سعره مع الشحن 45 دولار .. ما يقارب ال 166 اماراتي 
> 
> ووزنه 7 Ibs 
> 
> 
> الي تروم توفرة لي بسعر حلو .. تراسلني

----------


## dala3 reemany

بغيت وحده تقدر اتوفرلي الاساور اللي يكونن حركات صغيره ويكونن بالسير مب حدبد او اي شي ..؟؟؟؟؟

اللي تكونين من هاااا .. بغيت يعني وااايد والوان واشكال حلوة وتكووون صغاار الحركات 

http://www.halauae.com//uploads/imag...9ba1e565a1.jpg



منو تبيع او تقدر اتوفرلي هالسوارات .. نفس الديزاين لما اتبندينه بس اشكال ثانيه ؟؟؟؟ ضرووري 
وياريت الاسعاار اتكون شوي رخيصه  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  





ومنو اتبيع هالفرش ؟؟ ياليييييييييييت اتردون علي ضرووووري  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  
لاني طلبت من عضوة وقالتلي بترسلي اياه وكمل شهر ولا ترد على رسايلي !!!!!!!!!!!!!
مجموعة "نيـــــــو لامــــــور"
السعر السابق 1700
السعر الحالي 1500
"2"

<A href="http://" k>

----------


## nonahani

انا قبل هيك شريت من وحده على المنتدي اكياس ديزني وبيرنسيس ديزني وبوكسات حلوة للهدايا متعددة الاحجام والالوان وهي كمان تبين سلال حلوة وهيك شي بس انا ما اذك اسمها ارجوكم اللي تعرف تقولي وهي تسوي سويتات كمان

----------


## M.Huda

ابغي سكارفات اصلية بشرط توصلني قبل العيد بليييييييييييييز ضروري

----------


## ام خالدالحبوب

ابا وحده تطلبلي من موقع بالبطاقه وانا بحاسبها بسلم واستلم واكيد ما بتلاعب في اي شي لاني حامل وماقدر على طلعت السوق وابي ملابس للعيد حق ولدي 

الله يخليكم ردوا علي باسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## زهرة كلباء

اريد هدية رجالية ..اللي بتساعديني تراسلني ...عااااجل

----------


## أم فطوومه

بغيت كاميرا تصوير عشان احطه فالبيت لمراقبة الخدامه

ومره شفت وحده حاطه قلم التصوير

ياليت الي عندها تراسلي

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

كريييم طبيب الششعر الاصلي بسعر مناااسب

وكرفته بالوان علم الامارات ..

----------


## موزة الغفلي

السلام عليكم ابغي فساتين من عند مصممين معروفين مثل ازرا او اماتو او مايكل او عبير او فهيمه او رامي العلي مديل 2009
للبيع اي مقاس

----------


## احساس بنوته

في وحده من التاجرات كانت تبيع فساتين اطفال وااايد حلوه تقريبا الفستان على 450 درهم ،،،، بس مولاقيه الرابط فاي تاجره تعرف الرابط يا ريت اطرشي لي اياه وجزاها الله الف خير

----------


## كرومه

أدور على كريم كارتير مدور كبير لون العلبه أحمر وغطاته نفس حجم القاعده
وريحته خبببببببببببببببببببببببال
بس مختفي من 20 سنه وخاطري أحصله
المرحوم الوالد كان ياخذه من السوق الحره

----------


## رذاذ الأمل

مطلوب جهاز الرسم على الاظافر قبل العيد

----------


## MaZyo0onT-AD

ابا التاجره اللي تكتب ع الشرايط او تطبع الاسم ع الشرايط الحرير او الساتان باقرب وقت

----------


## مفتاح السعادة

منو التاجرة اللي توصل هدايا حول العالم 
بلييييييييز اباها ضرووري 


جاري البحث عنها  :Frown:

----------


## الغوا والزين

بغيت سبوحات مع قماطاتهن جاهزات للشراء ما ابا تفصيل

----------


## عواش الكتبي

ابــا شنـــط الاب تووووب واباهن بسعاااار معقولة ..

----------


## غلاآآ_آل~м

منو من التاجرات تبيع جلابيات لبعد الربى أو اذا تعرفون محلات يبيعون موديلات خفاف.
انا راست العضوة عفيير بس ما ردت عليه من خمس أيام.
أو الي عندها مقاس L وتبا تبيع..

----------


## جنون راك

مرحباااا .. أنا أدور جاكيت بنوتي بعمر 18 سنة شتوي .. ستااايل >> إذا أمكن مع الصورة 

ولكم يا التاجرات جزيل الشكر /جنون راك

----------


## بنت النوخذا

بغيت نعوووول حلوة للعيد للكبار وللبنوتات عمر 8 و 9 سنوااات لاني تعبت ادووور ؟؟؟؟ردوووااا ضروري قبل العيد...

----------


## فراولة VIP

منو من التاجرات تبيع فساتين مقاس سمول وتكون الاسعار في حدود ال500 اريده ضروووووووووري

----------


## ام خالدالحبوب

> ابا وحده تطلبلي من موقع بالبطاقه وانا بحاسبها بسلم واستلم واكيد ما بتلاعب في اي شي لاني حامل وماقدر على طلعت السوق وابي ملابس للعيد حق ولدي 
> 
> الله يخليكم ردوا علي باسرع وقت ممكن


بتخبركم منو بيرد علينا؟؟؟؟

----------


## يتيمة 555

اريد وحده اتسوي بسكويتات بالوان علم الامارات ضرووووووووووووري ..................؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نووور دبي

خواتي التاجرات منو تقدر اتوفرلي كحل سمايلنج اللون الاسود والازرق والاخضر

----------


## وغدا أفضل

أبااااا أرقاااااااااام واصل مميزه من الإتصااااااااااااااالات وتبدأ بـ 050 ماأريد 055

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

السلام عليكم

بغيت زيت شما للشعر

----------


## الهنوف1

يــآ تآجرات ,,

أبـــآ استكرات حنا ,,

أبـــآ أطلب كميــة للعيـــد ضــروري ..

----------


## أم عقيل

مرحبااااا الساااااع
بقيت نظارة مثل هاي بس تكون رجالية ....

----------


## Dant s3ood

انا ابا اعرف منو التاجره الي تبيع المصاصات الي يوم اطيح تتسكر الغطاه عشان ما تخيس
و التاجره الي تبيع المراضع و المصاصات ماركات و العلاقات مال المصاصات
تعبت و انا ادورهم

----------


## شمخاويه

ابا بوربوينت عن شركه من شركات البتروول 

منوووووووووو بتسويلي ايااااااااه ؟؟ 

وبكممممممممممممممممممم ؟؟ 

ومتـــــــــــــــــــــــــى ؟؟ 

بلييييييييز

----------


## M.Huda

بغيت فستان بسيط مشراي من برع

ابي شيء للعيد قصير ولا طويل عادي اهم شيء يكون مرتب

----------


## مس كشخهـ

جلابيات ياتاجرااااااااااااااااااااااات

----------


## :أميرة الورد:

http://whitepetals.files.wordpress.c...rml_aa280_.jpg

ابغي كاميرا فوريه بسعر معقول

----------


## *جود*

بغيت معاصم اليد اللي تنلبس تحت العباة بالدانتيل وعليهن شغل

----------


## الهدى1

أنا أبغي لاااااااااانجري طويل راقي حراير أو شيفونات بس ما أبغي قصير وتنكري

----------


## مناكير فوشية

> بغيت معاصم اليد اللي تنلبس تحت العباة بالدانتيل وعليهن شغل

----------


## !!NoNo!!

بغيت نظارة Ray Ban

----------


## royal-girl

abaaa 5l6aaa lzyaaadt el waaazn

----------


## الطرف.

بغيت قميـص صلآة بس بليـز أبـآه قطن وبلون أبيض ..

----------


## أورااال

بغيت فساتين طويله بس قماشها قطن مو استريج

تصلح للدوام والطلعات

----------


## عهود الامارات

لو سمحتوا بغيت أعرف وين ممكن أحصل " صراي " أو الكحل الخاص للحديثين الولادة .
أبغيه من النوعيه الزينه الخالي من الرصاص بليز . البنوته عمرها 3 أسابيع و ما تتحمل اي شي .
سمعت انه فيه حد فالموقع عنده وممكن يوصل لي لبيتي .

شكـــــــــــــــــــــــــرا

----------


## ام_كشة

لو سمحتن بغيت عدسات توتي حليمة بولند وتكون طبية

----------


## الضوء

بغيت اكمام لون اسود 3 حبات او لون عيناوي

----------


## البراعم

في وحده كانت تبيع مكينه حق الكوفي والنسكفيه والكبتشينو صغيره تتعلق ع اليدار ادورها بس ما عارف منو هالتاجرة بلييييييييييز لو ادلوني عليها

----------


## {..غيوره..}

*في بناات يبيعوون عدسااات لتكبيـر العيووون بليـــــــز دلوووني عليهم اباااها حق العيـــ د !! ل سمحتوو ضرووري*

----------


## galb._.5lly

أنآ بعد اريد جحآل مضمووووون لطفل عمره 3 شهور 

وإذآ تعرفون مكآن ف بوظبي عندهم ومضموون خبرووني

----------


## {..غيوره..}

> *في بناات يبيعوون عدسااات لتكبيـر العيووون بليـــــــز دلوووني عليهم اباااها حق العيـــ د !! ل سمحتوو ضرووري*

----------


## ام راشودي

[SIZE="6"]السلام عليكم 

انا اريد مكناز( مجناز ) ..
مثل الي لابسه سعود الكعبي فوق الغتره.. ( مثل العقال بس مب عقال )



وهذه صوره اوضح لأحوه منصور 



ارجوكن بسرعه لانه اريده *لولدي في العيد* ..

----------


## .. أم حميد ..

.. بغيتـ فنايينـ البسكويتـ ..




.. الطلبـ الثانيـ ..
.. Mamas and Papas ..

----------


## العروس راك

بغيت هدية رجالية غريبة 
يعني ما أبغي أي نوع من الملبوسات ولا العطور ولا البخور ولا حتى ماكينة حلاقة
اللي عندها راتسلني ضرووووووووووووووووووووووووري على الخاص

----------


## ظبيانية 1

بليز ابي مسبحه مطلايه ذهب.

----------


## نبض القلم

بغيت حد يسويلي توزيعات للعرس بس ما تكون الحبة الواحدة وايد غاليه يعني في حدود الحبة ب 5 او 7
اتمنى تردو علي بسرعه لانه ما شي وقت

جزاكن الله خير

----------


## بنت حلاال

السلام عليكم 
ابي سلباقات للبيبي وابي شنط بيبي + ملابس انيوبورن و0-3 للبيبي 
حق بنوته +قمط
وكل مستلحقات البيبي اذا ممكن

----------


## اميرة ^^

ابـآ نعل للعيد فلآت أو كعب قصير .. وبسعر معقوول

----------


## ميثانهـ

منو تقدر توفرلي جهاز(ايبود نانو)

مركز تحميل 

وهذا الدبدوب


مركز تحميل

----------


## صمتي عذاب

خووووووواتي 
بغيت منطااااااااد الشمعة بسعر معقووووووول

----------


## وين انت ؟

> السلآلآلآم عليكم ورحمه الله 
> 
> 
> بنـــات ابا فستان ( سهره ) من تصميم مصمم رآآآقي مثل اماتو وغيره 
> 
> ويكون لللبيع او للايـــجآآآآآر ..
> 
> القياس |( من لارج لـــ اكس لارج ))
> 
> ...

----------


## الطائر الحزين

الصرأحة فكرة حلوة أنا
بغيت شيل بيت(وخاصة الحركات اليديده )

----------


## جرح صامت

ابا شنط حلوه للاكسسوارات

----------


## f6aAami

ابا شنط او بوكسات لحفظ الذهب والاكسسوارات بطريقة مرتبه
وابا شنطة لحفظ اغراض البيبي

----------


## أم حمـدان

السـلام عليكـــم

حبايبــي ادور سيديات تعليم المكياج ,,, مكياج خليجــي ,,خفيف للدوام وثجيل للحفلات


لو حد عنـده يطرشلي اسم الماكيرة وسعرة ع الخاص


 :Smile:  لاهنتـــوا

----------


## أم دانووه

مطلوب ماكينة عين الجمل عااااااااااااااااااااااجل

----------


## {..غيوره..}

> *في بناات يبيعوون عدسااات لتكبيـر العيووون بليـــــــز دلوووني عليهم اباااها حق العيـــ د !! ل سمحتوو ضرووري*


ياليت دلوني لكل التاجرات لان في معيناات جفتهم قبل وماحصلتهم الحين !!

----------


## Snforah

منو يسوي كب كيك حلو ومرتب للطلوع

----------


## O_O!

بناااااات منو تقدرر تووفري شرى هالاكسسوارات لعيد الاتحاااااد ضرؤؤؤؤؤري .؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ام فهيد

مرحبا خواتي بغيت لاب توب بسعر رخيص ابا اشتري 2 و مب مشكله اذا كان مستعمل عادي...

----------


## شمخاويه

> السـلام عليكـــم
> 
> حبايبــي ادور سيديات تعليم المكياج ,,, مكياج خليجــي ,,خفيف للدوام وثجيل للحفلات
> 
> 
> لو حد عنـده يطرشلي اسم الماكيرة وسعرة ع الخاص
> 
> 
>  لاهنتـــوا




انا بعد ابااااااااااااااااا

----------


## شمخاويه

ادور على التاجرة اللي تبييييييييييييع فنايل داخلية رجالية قطنية 100 %

----------


## elgala

مرحبا خواتي 
_عساكن بخير انشالله
بغيت بيجامات ... بس لهن مواصفات 
البنطلون عادي ... ماعندي فيه مشكله 
مابغي قميص أبغي بدي يعني بدون كم ...وابغيه طويل شوي يعني ل تحت ..... ^_^ اكيد فهمتوا
قياس ميديم ل لارج
اترياكن لا تتأخرن علي ^ ^_

----------


## tmyz

السلام عليكم

خواتي شو اسم التاجره الي تبيع غشوه و نقاب مع بعض بارك الله فيكم

----------


## دلوعه الموت

منو التاجره الي تحجز في فنادق الدوله بسعر ارخص وتسوي بكج ؟..

ضرووووري

----------


## دلوعة1

أ بقي نقاب قطري بو خط تكون خامتة حلووووة طبقتين او ثلاث ويكون مرتب علي اللبس

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

وين احصل اله غزل البنات ؟

----------


## الامل موجود

ممكن جاكيت طويل للبرد؟

----------


## بلا قيود

منو بتوفرلي كاسات الكب الكيك ..

ابا 100 حبة ..))

----------


## أم رفيعة

مرحبا خواتي 

مطلوب سويعيات قديمه جدا وبادله قديمه جدا للشراء ..

دورو عند يدااتكم وانا شرايه بس اتكون قديمه ظروري

----------


## bellegirl

> أ بقي نقاب قطري بو خط تكون خامتة حلووووة طبقتين او ثلاث ويكون مرتب علي اللبس



me tooo ^^

----------


## نبر ون

> منو التاجره الي تحجز في فنادق الدوله بسعر ارخص وتسوي بكج ؟..
> 
> ضرووووري




انا بعد ابااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا قبل العيد

----------


## no0o0or12

منو يبيع بسكويت الفناجين بالككاو

----------


## وين انت ؟

السلآلآلآم عليكم ورحمه الله


بنـــات ابا فستان ( سهره ) من تصميم مصمم رآآآقي مثل اماتو وغيره

ويكون لللبيع او للايـــجآآآآآر ..

القياس |( من لارج لـــ اكس لارج ))

ومايكون عاري ابا فيه اكمام كاملة او نص

ومايكون ملبوس اكثر عن مرتين

لاتسألون كم ميزانيتي

اللي عندها طلبي

اطرشلي الصور ع الخاص + السعـــر سواء لللبيع او للايجار

وياريت مايكون معروض بالمنتدى

وشكراً

----------


## غلا بدع زايد

> منو تقدر توفرلي جهاز(ايبود نانو)
> 
> مركز تحميل 
> 
> وهذا الدبدوب
> 
> 
> مركز تحميل

----------


## دنيا دنيّه

مرررحبا 

خبروني عن عضوة تبيع بناطلين سكيني بألوان مختلفة

ممكن حد يدلني عليها او على اي حد غيرها يبيعهم ..

----------


## امبراطورة الشعر

*هلااااا 

خواتي بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز أي وحده اتبيع الديرماكول اتراسلني .. واذا حد يعرف وحده اتبيعه يخبرني بلييز 

لاني بغيته قبل العيد .. @[email protected] 

والسموحه ^.^*

----------


## نبض أحمد

بنات ظروري بغيت قمصااااان نوم
كل اللي يبيعن قمصان نوم يراسلوني ..

وبغد بغيت العاب زوجيه يديده ورومنسيات وهالسوالف الماصخه خخخ
تراااني عروس .. ^.*

----------


## ام فهيد

مرحبا خواتي
بليز بغيت فساتين حلوة ويديدة حق الصغارية حق الاعراس
و بغيت منتج يزيل الشعر نهائيا من الجسم انا قريت عنه بس ما اذكر التاجرة اللي تبيعة دخيلكم قولولي منو هي .
بغيت منتج يفتح ويهي ورقبتي وجسمي من أول اسبوع بليز انا اعاني والله احد يعرف يقولي عرسي قرب و ما اعرف شو اسوي.
و بغيت نقاب قطري بدون خط تكون خامتة حلووووة طبقتين او ثلاث ويكون مرتب علي اللبس.
و السموحة....

----------


## احتاجك..

بناااااااااات ضروري ابا التاجرة اللي تبيع هالعود
كان عندي نكها بس ضيعته

بليييييييييييز ضروري
http://uaewomen.net/upload//uploads/...d5ec356272.jpg

----------


## {..غيوره..}

> ياليت دلوني لكل التاجرات اللي يبيعن عسات تكبر العيووون لان في معيناات جفتهم قبل وماحصلتهم الحين !!

----------


## شاعرة العشق

[
SIZE="5"]*بلييييييز ابي شنطة لوي فيتوون نفس اللي بالصووووره واصليييييييييييييييه مابي تقليييييييييييييييد 


اللي عندهاا تراااااسلني ضروووووري







*[/SIZE]

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

بغيييت نفس هالنعال بس الوااان غير اللون الي فالصوره

----------


## شمخاويه

ابااااااااااااا بوك رجالي هدية ويكون حلو وفخم 


راسلووووووووووني بالصور عالخاااااااااااص

----------


## خجوله

بليز بغيت فساتين حلوة ويديدة حق الصغارية حق الاعراس

----------


## shgoon

منو من التاجرات إلي يطبخون مثل المحاشي وغيره وتوصله في بوظبي
وشكرا

----------


## بلا قيود

حبايبي بغيييت حصالة الحديدية بغيت كمية ..

----------


## ندى المطر

مشكوورين 

أنا ابي عن اللي تبيع الجواتي من أمريكا

ساعدووني ابيها للعيد 

ورد اقول مشكورين

----------


## نواري الحلوة

العيد عالابواب وانا لين اليوم ما اشتريت شنطه؟؟
اللي عندها فكره عن وحده تبيع شنط ماركات او اي شي مرتب تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## امل المستقبل

مساء الخير

تاجرات امريكا بليز راسلوني


وشكرا

----------


## البنفسج((1))

منو تقدر اتوفرلي هالكريم صناعه تايلندية
دكتور جيمس سليمينغ جل 
وسعره حوالي 50 درهم اللي بتوفره لي لها عمولة
مراسلتي على الخاص

وهذا بعد

----------


## احساس مرهف

اريد استكرات الدلال الورود والفصوص

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

ابا فستان لبنتي قياس سنة ونص سنتين ضرووووووووووري

----------


## mooni

*منو تقدر توفر لي فناجين البسكويت بالشوكولاته وسكر الماركات..؟؟*

*التااااااااااااجره اللي عندها طلبي تراسلني ع الخاااص بالسعر...^^*

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

ابا فستان لبنتي ضرووووووووووووري

----------


## شموخيهـ بطبعي

السلام عليكم

بغيت هديه لياهل توه مكمل سنة ممم يفضل اي شي غير ملابس

ضروووووي ماعليكم امر

----------


## It'sUp2Me

ممكن وحده تبيع طاولة فوااااااااله ضروووووووووري للعيييييييييييييييد

----------


## ايمان23

منو التاجرة الي تفصل هالعباه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ايمان23

منو التاجرة الي تفصل هالعباه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## وين انت ؟

> السلآلآلآم عليكم ورحمه الله
> 
> 
> بنـــات ابا فستان ( سهره ) من تصميم مصمم رآآآقي مثل اماتو وغيره
> 
> ويكون لللبيع او للايـــجآآآآآر ..
> 
> القياس |( من لارج لـــ اكس لارج ))
> 
> ...

----------


## وين انت ؟

بنات منو عندها فستان او لبس هندي رآآآقي

وفيه اكمام للبيع لقياس اكس لارج 

اللي عندها طلبي تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## M!ss Nooty

ابا Skin للـ iPod Touch ..

هاييل الي يكوونن مطااط او سيلكون .. شرات هالصور .. او اي شي ..





وابا بعد الواقي للشاشه

----------


## ندى المطر

اللي تبيع النعل من امريكا 

وقياسات عوده ترد لي على اليميل بليز 

محتاجه لها بليز ساعدووووووووووووووووووووووني

أباها للعيد

----------


## دلوعة ع كيفي

وين ألاقي عدسات روعة بمناسبة عيد الأضحى انا شفته الموضوع مرة بس ما ادري وين راح >_<
بسرعة لو سمحتم

----------


## نبض أحمد

بنات بليز منو اللي تبيع العدسات اللي تكبر العيون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

ابا وحده تكبر العيون واللون يكون واااضح مب ما يبين بلييييييييييييييييز اباها ظروري الحينه .....

وبعد بغيت اشيا لليالي الرومنسيه ..

بليز لا اطنشوووني ><

----------


## mooni

*منو تقدر توفر لي فناجين البسكويت بالشوكولاته وسكر الماركات..؟؟*

*التااااااااااااجره اللي عندها طلبي تراسلني ع الخاااص بالسعر...^^*

----------


## بنـــت الفلاسـي

منو تقدر توفر لي ،، ( واكس فروت ) واللي عندها اتراسلني بالصور والنكهات ..

----------


## شاعرة العشق

> [
> SIZE="5"]*بلييييييز ابي شنطة لوي فيتوون نفس اللي بالصووووره واصليييييييييييييييه مابي تقليييييييييييييييد 
> 
> 
> اللي عندهاا تراااااسلني ضروووووري
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...

----------


## dala3 reemany

بغيت وحده توفريلي هالشنطه بس الكبيره ؟؟ وما يختلف اللون الرمادي الاحمر والاسود ؟؟

Channel

----------


## عواش الكتبي

مرحبـــااا اشحالكـــن ..
بالله عليكن طلبتكن ابا اسكارفاااااااات سوووووووووووود ضروري ..

----------


## !!شمعة أمل !!

حبيباتي بغيت كفرات بلاك بيري الكيرف 

الي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## !!شمعة أمل !!

حبيباتي بغيت كفرات بلاك بيري الكيرف 

الي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## كوين فاشن

*ابا لبس الرقص العراقي , اللي قطعته راصه ع الجسم ، وتلمع شوي . . .


(بس يكون طويل مب قصير_ومقاسه سمول)*

----------


## ام المزيون

اختي العضوه

(( الماركا شما ))

تعبت وانا ادورج هههه

راسليني عالخاص ماعليج امر 

او انتوا خواتي اذا اي وحده منكم تقدر تطرشلي ملفها الشخصي 


كل عامـ وانتوا بخير وعساكمـ من عوادهـ

----------


## سيد العذارى

مرحبا تاجراتنا العزيزااات

الغالياتابا ستيكرات لاب توب  :Smile:  ياليت الي عندها تطرش لي عالخاص

----------


## Hamdo0na

السلام عليكم

بغيت شنط الفيونكات ..~ 

والسموحه

----------


## ام المزيون

عــــــــيدكمــــــــ مــــبـــــــــــاركــ


بغيت يونيفورمات الخدامات ....


موفقات

----------


## غوالي

ابغي ملابس شتوية لبنت عمرها ثلاث سنوات للطلعات باسعار تكون مناسبة

----------


## كيوت عمري

مرحبا الغاليات 

أقوول لو سمحتن التاجرات الغاليات اللي عندها القلم اللي يسجل فيديو 

تراجعني ع الخاص >< ضرووري

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

أبي خلطه للتسمين بليييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## بنت الديـره

*فديتكن بغيييييييييت 

من التاجرات اللي يبيعن زعفـران أصلي أو ايراني وكم سعره ياليته مب غالي وايد 

كم التـــــــــولة بالضبط سعرها؟؟؟ انا بانتظاركن حبيباتي*

----------


## ام_كشة

اذكر وحدة تبيع مناكير تقريبا 60 او 64 حبة 
او اللي تعرف الموضوع ياريت تفديني

----------


## احتاجك..

> حبيباتي بغيت كفرات بلاك بيري الكيرف 
> 
> الي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## بنت الديـره

فديتكن بغيييييييييت 

من التاجرات اللي يبيعن زعفـران أصلي أو ايراني وكم سعره ياليته مب غالي وايد 

كم التـــــــــولة بالضبط سعرها؟؟؟ انا بانتظاركن حبيباتي

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

أي تاجره تبيع منتجات للعنايه بالبشره من بوظبي

----------


## ام المزيون

هـــــــــلا خواتي

بغيت الاكمام اللي تنلبس تحت العبي


موفقات يارب

----------


## بنت الديـره

خواتي منو من التاجرات

تبيع خلطات للتسمييييييين وزيادة الوزم لاني واااااااااااايد ضعيفة وعمري24سنة

----------


## ام المزيون

خــــــــــــواتي 

بغيت شنط يد .. مو شرط ماركات !! عادي اي شي .. بس شي راقي وحلو .. وسعر حلو ومناسب ..
 :Smile: 

موفقات

----------


## N81

ابيي جـــهـــــــآآز الـــوآآكـــــــــــس .. لأزااالة الشعرر ..

مثل هااا 

وموووفقااات ان شااءالله

----------


## نجمة المحبة

بغيت اي فون ثري جي

----------


## الامل موجود

بغيت ملابس شتويه جاكيتات و جواتي و كل شي للبرد
والي عندها شغلات كروشيه للبرد

----------


## فرفوره89

السلام عليكم بغيت الشنط المنقطه ضروووووووووووووووري قبل باجر

----------


## غزيَّــــل

,



.

منو التاجرة الي تبيع هالليته ؟ ؟

----------


## ليدي بيرد

> ,
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> منو التاجرة الي تبيع هالليته ؟ ؟




أنا بعد أبا الصورة الثانية

----------


## كتكوته21

بغيت زيت يبيعونه في البحرين وسعوديه 
يريت لو وحده من التاجرات بتسافر سعوديه او البحرين تقدر توفر لي اياه

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

لانجري تنكري العروسة الجديد

----------


## عيناويه ماتهاب

* مرحبا خاواتيه ابا مانيكان لعرض الثياب اباه نص مانيكان شفت وحده من العضوات حتطتنهن في موضوع ب 100 درهم اللي عندها اتراسلني عالخاص ماعليها امر*

----------


## فلامنجو

السلام عليكم 

لو سمحتن خواتي بغيت وصله لتاجرة 

احلى ما فيني ,, تعبت ولا قادرة احصل لها اي موضوع ,,,,,,,,,

----------


## سيد العذارى

حبووووبات

تاجراتنا الغاليات من تقدر تصمم لي بوسترات > ياريت تراسلني عالخاص :>

----------


## كوين فاشن

*مطلــــوب فوراً !* 

*


رقم اتصالات فئه 050 ثلاثي او ثنائي مميــــــــزززز غــــــــــــــــــــير مستخدم (يديييييد بقراطيسه)


اللي عندها اتطرش لي الرقم + السعر عبر الخااااااااااااااااص ^^ 



بــــس اسعار معقووووووووووله مش خياليه يا تاجرات !!


الله يخليييييييكن ... لا تبالغووووون ف الاسعار*

----------


## لمسة سحريـة

*
خواتي أبي سليبرات دلع للبيت

وأبي شنط للطلعة كبيرة شوي*

----------


## سيد العذارى

حبوباااات حد من التاجرات عندها دلال ام خماس ؟؟
ياريت تراسلني عالخاص :>

----------


## سيدرة

> حبوباااات حد من التاجرات عندها دلال ام خماس ؟؟
> ياريت تراسلني عالخاص :>

----------


## ولاآآيف

بنات بغيت هاي الشنطة اصلية بلييييز بسعر معقووول

----------


## دلـع بـنـات

بغيت نظاااااااااارة rayban 
قياس 54
اللي عندها تراسلني عالخاص وتراويني الصووووووره

----------


## rose_dxb

> ,
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> منو التاجرة الي تبيع هالليته ؟ ؟




اسمحيلي اختي غزيل غرت منج ههههههه 


انا بعد ابااا شرااته

----------


## دلوعة نونيa

بغيت بجايم شتوية

----------


## الخدمونية

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بغيت توزيعات للتخرج لو سمحتوا بس مب عطور ودخون ولوشنات 

ياليت الي عندها اطرشلي ع الخاص

ربي يوفقكم

----------


## ضحوك الفجر

ابا عقال بودهن العوود 
بلييييييز يالتاجرات في اسرع وقت

----------


## بطرانهـ حدي

ابغي قمصان استايل وكشخة
وبناطلين وبرموده الواان

----------


## عيناوية دوووم

بغيت فستان حق الصغار بين ال11سنه

----------


## red apple

انا ابى 

blackberry Tour 

الي عندها اطرشلي رسالة بليييز

----------


## b6ooo6ah

بناااااااااااااااااااااااات بليييييييييييييز ابي ملابس تنكريه لليهال وابي المنطاد مال الحفلات بليييييييييز اللي عندها اتخبرني بليييز (يمنع وضع الايميل عالعام )

----------


## مبتسمه

أبي غشوة عيناويه 

والنقاب الي فيه مطاط من الجانبين 


تسلمون خواتي

----------


## ولاآآيف

> بنات بغيت هاي الشنطة اصلية بلييييز بسعر معقووول

----------


## الماركه شما

بنات أدور على شال للبرد الي عندها تراسلني ..أعتقد أسمه بشمينه.. بأشكال وأنواع مميزه..

----------


## يتيمة 555

منو التاجره اللي اتبيع رماااااااااااااااد لازالة الشعر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا من قبل طلبت منها بس نسيت منو هي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## قلـRDـب

> اسمحيلي اختي غزيل غرت منج ههههههه 
> 
> 
> انا بعد ابااا شرااته




وانا بعد غرت منكن ابا مثله .. بليز اللي عندها اطرشلي ع الخاص...

----------


## قلـRDـب

ارييييد الشراشف البيض نفس مال الفنادق .. بليز اللي عندها اطرشلي ع الخاص واهم شي تكوون نوعيه ممتازه .. احيد وحده من التاجرات اتبيعه ..

----------


## قلـRDـب

> ,
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> منو التاجرة الي تبيع هالليته ؟ ؟



سوري .. اقصد اني اريد من هالليته ..بليز طرشولي ع الخاص ..

----------


## قلب جوري

ابغي وحده اتصور لي بضااعتي ..

----------


## صمت الالم

ابا من الليت الي تباه الاخت غزيل ^_^ غرت

----------


## الماركه شما

عندها شغلات كروشيه للبرد أو شالات للبرد تراسلني..

----------


## قيثارة

بنات بليز اللي عندها عباة للاعراس شيفون وقصة حلوة وغريبة للايجار او البيع تراسلني علاخاص

----------


## الماركه شما

الي عنده جهاز ألفا جديد مب مستعمل تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## نصابو

ابا شيل الصفووووووووووووووووووه
خذت عن وحده من التاجرات قبل الله يسامحها غشتنيه شي منهم مطرورات وعلى كيفها حاطه التلي
بليييييييز اللي شغلها مظبوووط تراسلنيه واطرش ليه صور
اترياااا

----------


## عواش الكتبي

مرحبــا الغاليــات ..

اللــي عندها حنــه لفرد الشعر عن طريق سلم وستلم تراسلني ابا الحنه ,,

----------


## كتكوته21

*حد بيسافر سعوديه او البحرين بليييييييييييييييييز ردو علي*

----------


## يتيمة 555

> منو التاجره اللي اتبيع رماااااااااااااااد لازالة الشعر ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ انا من قبل طلبت منها بس نسيت منو هي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## بنت الربيع

هلا والله انا بغيت قميص نوم تنكري نفس فستان الروس مع الطرحة بلييييييييييييز لا ترودني ؟؟

----------


## أم راشــــــد

خواتي منوه التاجره اللي تبيع جرس الخدم ؟

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو من التاجرات تبيع تيجان نفس هالديزاين بس الوان غير ؟؟ ما اذكر اسم التاجره ؟؟ 




واللي تبيع سورارات شرات هاي :

----------


## kalpoka

> وانا بعد غرت منكن ابا مثله .. بليز اللي عندها اطرشلي ع الخاص...


وانا بعد ابااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا

----------


## بنت أبــوهــا

*مرحبا خواتي شحالكم 


خواتي عندنا عرس قريب ومليت من الفساتين وقلنا بنغير انا وبنت خالتي وفي لبس في بالنآ ماعرف وين يتوآجد اذا حد من التاجرات تروم توفرلي ياه بكون شآكره لها 

اللبس يكون تنوره حمرآاء جـلد .. مفتوحه من الجنبين لين الركبه .. مع حزآم وسلاسل . والقميص يكون اسود جلد..

بليز العرس قريب وابا مسآعدتكم ^^*

----------


## جامعية مجتهدة

بغيت مسك الطهارة بس مب الاسود بغيت الابيض الي غرشته كبيره

----------


## An!mE

السلام عليكم

أحتاج من أي تاجرة توفر ليي إبر كروشية بكل أحجامها

مثل ياللي في الصورة 



بليييييييييييييييييز

وشكرا ^.^

----------


## عيون حياتوه

انا بغيت دانتيل أسود بس يكون أسود داكن جدا يعني غامق وايد وايد لأن في دانتيلات باهته وانا ما اريد باهت ابي لون أسود غامق وابي عرضه يكون بين 3 سم -5 سم ولو في اعرض عن جي ممكن اني اشوفه لو عيبنبي بخذه

اريد الدانتيل على طول عباتي وعلى الاكمام الشيله وبخذ لي ولاختي شكرا

----------


## سكووون الليل

بغيت من الي يفصلن عبي يراسلني 
ابغي افصل عباه مفتوحه وبسيطه باسرع وقت

----------


## ملاك222

السلام عليكم ابي قماطات البيبي اللي على شكل فراوله ونحله


ممكن تساعدوني

----------


## جورجي6

بغيت اطلب ملابس لعيالي من موقع في النت بس مااعرف كيف ؟

ومنو بتساعدني من التاجرات ..

----------


## dala3 reemany

بغيت نفس هاييل السوارات ؟؟؟ منو توفرلي ؟؟ 

يكونون من المطاااط ..  :Frown:   :Frown:   :Frown:  .. محد رد علي ..

----------


## سكووون الليل

بغيت فستان بسيط جدا ... او بمعنى ثاني موديل بسيط 
حمالات والقطعه ساده ... مب مهم اذا كان مستعمل او لا 
القياس من ميديم ل لارج 
اترياكم بسرعه لو سمحتن

----------


## Maryam22

بغيت راعية هالبضاعة لأني ضيعت نك نيمها 

أو بضاعة شبيهة إذا ماعليكم أمر

----------


## مها كامري

منو اتبيع ارموش حبه حبه ماركه معروفه والسعر حلو 
^_^

----------


## خلووده

السلام عليكم

بغيت من بنات المنتدى اللي يؤجرن او يبيعن فساتين سهره يطرشن صور فساتين لارج عالخاص بالاسعار وياريت لمصممين

----------


## خلووده

> بغيت نفس هاييل السوارات ؟؟؟ منو توفرلي ؟؟ 
> 
> يكونون من المطاااط ..    .. محد رد علي ..




بغيت نفس الكفر الاحمر اللي تسئلين عنه

----------


## elgala

مرحبا ...
بغيت جاكيت او قميص صوف لون ازرق او كحلي و وردي ورصاصي 
عمر 5 سنين للاولاد و 3 ثلاث سنين للبنات

----------


## خاروفه

السلام عليكم 
لو سمحتو منو تقدر توفرلي مراضع ديور للاولاد؟

----------


## سبلونة

ابغي فستان رااااااقي بيع او اجار لشهر 1 ضروري بسرعة ويكون قياسه لارج 
الا عندها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## أم شيخه

ادور الاي شدو - الماجك آي - 
احيد وحده من التاجرات تبيعه
يا يت تساعدوني

----------


## مس احلام

بغيت ملابس لبنتي عمر 5 ولولدي 4 

بغيت اشيا لليالي الرومنسيه 

 :Smile:

----------


## دلوعة1

ابغي استكرات حنا الي بالحبة ضروووووري

----------


## خلووده

بغيت من بنات المنتدى اللي يؤجرن او يبيعن فساتين سهره يطرشن صور فساتين لارج عالخاص بالاسعار وياريت لمصممين

----------


## جفن الغدير

وين بحصل نفس القميص هذا

----------


## حمية ز. كلباء

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

كل عاام والجميع بالف خير ..

خواتي أخوي حاب يسوي هدية الين زوجته ،، وطلب مني أسوي هالشي ..

فاللي لها القدرة انها تسوي هالهدية ممكن تراسلني 

الميزانية 1000 درهم 

محتاجة الهدية قبل تاريخ 18- 12

----------


## nooralsham

منو من التاجرات اللي تسوي كيك وسلة فواكه واطرشهم وين ما نبا وي ورود؟؟؟

كلميني عالخاص بليز بسرعه

----------


## الحياة كفاح

> وين بحصل نفس القميص هذا


انا بعد ابغي منه ضرووووووووري السموحه من راعية الصوره ^ــ^

----------


## ليه ياقلب

بناات فديييتكن ابا وحده تسويلي بحووث للجامعه والي بتسويلي لها الي تبااه

----------


## dxb-bride

اي وحده تسوي اي شي عن المستشفى او حق المستشفى للمربي تراسلني بليــــــز

سواءا اكل او توزيعات او فرش او للبيبي او شي يديد او ديكووور اي شي اي شي

و وين التاجره اللي تبيع مراظع ماركاات؟!؟!

و التاجره اللي تسوي بوفيه !!!

ومشكوورات!!

وانا بعد عيبني القميص لووول ابا منه بس يوم بتخوز الكروشه ههه

----------


## الوطنية

بليز ساعدوني بغيت فساتين سهرة للحوامل (للأعراس)

----------


## dxb-bride

في تاجره كانت تبيع مراظع ماركااااااااات ويييييينج

----------


## dxb-bride

وشفت وحده تبيع مدس بشت 

و شي ع شكل باقه

منوووووو؟؟؟؟؟؟
بليز اللي تعرف تراسلني

----------


## dxb-bride

وفيه وحده تسوي توزيعاااات ع شكل باقه

اللي تعرف بليييييييز راسلينيييييي

----------


## al3yon121

*بغيت تاجره تطلب لي من موقع جمبوري
عاااااجل والله*

----------


## بانه

أبغي خيوط كروشيه

----------


## عنود الشامسي

كل عام وانتم بخير

انا بغيت شي موجود بامريكا بس جهاز ibook Sony Reader
Reader Digital Book

وهذا شكله 
http://uaewomen.net/upload//view.php?file=0a5a023226

http://uaewomen.net/upload//view.php?file=26ab81b457

----------


## أم الكندي

أريد شاحن كاميرة فيديو كانون
بسعر عمولة نتفق عليه
على الخاص
في الانتظااااااااااااار
في أسرع وقت

----------


## اموووره

ابغي نقاب بو طبقات

........................

----------


## نواري@

لو سمحتوا بغيت الحرمه اللي تسوي البزم با سماء

----------


## ام حمدان10

ابي جهاز سونا المنزلي 
اذا حد يقدر يوفره لي من سوق التنين

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

بغيت مسابيح عيد الاتحاد (بألوان علم الامارات)
لو في تاجرة تبيعهم وتكون من العين يكون زين

لأني شاريه منهم مجموعة للواحد 15 درهم... ورحت المكتبة في المويجعي وزايدين عليها 20 درهم يعني 35 درهم
بصراحة أوفر ... فلو في حد يبيع ب15 أو 20 درهم... يزاهن الله خير...

بس بسرعة لأني أبا أوزعهن في الدوام..

----------


## um_7am00d

السلام عليكم ..

انا ادور عن توب مثل الهاي نك ويغطي الراس كامل ...طبعا الكم طويل وايي منه الوان..بس مااعرف وين احصله ..
اللي تحصله اوتبيعه تطرش لي على الخاص.. ضروري بليز

----------


## الجنـ سلسبيلةـة

مطلوب جاكيت شتوي طويل

بسعر معقول

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

انا عندي بروجكت ..،.

سويته و جاهز بس ابا حد ينسقلي اياها عالفوتوشوب.،.

^^!

----------


## بنت الديـره

السلام عليكم خواتي

من اسبوعين كنت ادور على آلة ايمجوي للمناطق الحساسة مااعرف اسم التاجرة نسيت اسمها بغيت وحده بس

التاجرة تبيعها ب 145 درهم اريده ضروري 

انا بانتظاركم

----------


## بنت الديـره

السلام عليكم خواتي

من اسبوعين كنت ادور على آلة ايمجوي للمناطق الحساسة مااعرف اسم التاجرة نسيت اسمها بغيت وحده بس

التاجرة تبيعها ب 145 درهم اريده ضروري 

انا بانتظاركم

----------


## luv me

مسا الورد ..


بغيت وحده تبيع توزيعات بافكار يديده للأعراس و تكون الاسعار زينه مب غالية,,,

----------


## زهرة كلباء

بغيت المفرش المضيء ...

----------


## النقبية80

منو من التاجرات تفصل عبايات اعراس او حد عنده عبايات جاهزه للاعراس الي عندها تراسلني ع الخااااص بليييز

----------


## براءة طفله

السلام عليكم أبغي سمن غنم لو حد يبيع

----------


## tamee222

السلام عليكم :

في تاجرات يبيعن قطع مع الشيل أو قطع بدون شيل ..

اللي تعرف تخبرني ابغي قطع كشخه

----------


## زهرة كلباء

بغيت المفرش المضئ

----------


## سكووون الليل

لو سمحتن بغيت وحده تسويلي هديه رجاليه عباه عن شنطة حلافه كامله وعقالين واحد بدهن العود وواحد بمخلط رجالي ... 
نفس الي تسويه هالعضوه ... بس للاسف هي مادش المنتدى من فتره وماعندها خاصية رسايل خاصه
http://forum.uaewomen.net/member.php?u=40468
ابغيهم مغلفين تغليف رااااااقي ... واهم شي مكاين الحلاقه نفس الماركه الي تيبهم هالعضوه واسمحولي
اترياكم واتمنى ماتتأخرون علي

----------


## الريـم

ابا هديه لوحده مربية + التغليف .. بس شي حلو وراقي 
للبيبي والام .. حدديلي السعر وشو الاشيا اللي بتاخذينها بس ما تطلع علي فوق ال 1000 درهم

----------


## النقبية80

منو من التاجرات تفصل عبايات اعراس او حد عنده عبايات جاهزه للاعراس الي عندها تراسلني ع الخااااص بليييز

----------


## ..أم اعيالي..

بغيت 

*حمام البر*

ومستلزمات البر بشكل عاام



اكرمكم الله

----------


## ورد جوري يفوح

تـأجره من بوظبي توفر لي حلبه أصليه !!

----------


## كند

بغيت صندوق الساعات

----------


## الماركه شما

> بغيت 
> 
> *حمام البر*
> 
> ومستلزمات البر بشكل عاام
> 
> 
> 
> اكرمكم الله

----------


## كند

> بغيت 
> 
> *حمام البر*
> 
> ومستلزمات البر بشكل عاام
> 
> 
> 
> اكرمكم الله


زين والله اذا حد يبيع حمامات للبر حتى أنا أريد

----------


## nonahani

هلا حبيباتي ساعدوني بليييز

في تاجره بتسوي سويتات وبتبيع بوكسات القش الملونة وديزينات حلوة وبوكسات خشب جميلة وفراشات للتزيين بليز حد يعرف اسمها ياريت يبعتلي عشان جهازي سويتله فورمات والاسامي كلها راحت  :Frown:

----------


## همس الحبايب

وااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا ااااااااااااااااااااااااايد نااااايس عيبووووني واايد

----------


## X_katom_X

السلام عليكم و رحمة الله وبركاته


شحالكن




طلبتكن اللي اتترووووم واتسير الامارات مووول



في محل سويت هارتس شرات سويت فاكتوري 

بغيت هالحلااوه موجوده عندهم


اسمها حلاوة رااااااااانتس .

الحبه ب 6 دراهم انا بغييييييييييت الكرتون كامل حوالي 145 درهم


اتمني من اي تاجره اتروم اتلبي هالطلب ليه بلييييييييييز في خاطريه

----------


## سكووون الليل

بغيت عقال بدهن العود....بس بسرعه لوسمحتن

----------


## shoo_shoo

*بغيت تااااااااااجره تكتب الاسماء على العطوووووووووور...

وبغيت تاجره اللي تبيع فناجين البسكووووووييييييييييييت

ضرووووووووري ع الخااااااااااااااااااص*

----------


## زهرة كلباء

أريد المفرش المضئ

----------


## بنت الديـره

السلام عليكم خواتي

من اسبوعين كنت ادور على آلة ايمجوي للمناطق الحساسة مااعرف اسم التاجرة نسيت اسمها بغيت وحده بس

التاجرة تبيعها ب 145 درهم اريده ضروري 

انا بانتظاركم ليش للحين ماحد رد علي عالخاص

----------


## Hamdo0na

السلام عليكم


بغيت شنط الفيونكات ..~ ...



والسموحه

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

ادور علي طاوله ...للاب توب

----------


## elgala

بغي عقال بدهن العود................. بأسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## أم ود!د

> ,
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> منو التاجرة الي تبيع هالليته ؟ ؟

----------


## سامرية الليل

> وين بحصل نفس القميص هذا


انا بعد ابا مثله اللي تعرف وين ينباع

----------


## نصراويه 33

بنااات بليييز الي تعرف عالكورشيه ولا تعرف وحده تسوي
ورود وسوالف 
ترد علي بليييز

----------


## جفن الغدير

> وين بحصل نفس القميص هذا

----------


## قلبي_نساك

مرحبا خواتي

بغيت اعرف منو التاجره اللي تبيع الحلاوة مالت اول واللبان 

دورت اللينك مال موضوعها في القسم البرونزي ومالقيته وناسيه اسمها 

اتمنى اللي عندها فكره ماتبخل علي

بالتوفيق

----------


## pink-girl

بنات بغيت اطلب شي من موقع امازون او موقع eBay منو بتساعدني والي تقدر اطرش لي رساله بنتفق على كل شي

----------


## miss-cool

مرحبا خواتي حد يقدر ايوفرلي عده كامله لليله رومانسيه
ارجو الرد بسرعه لو سمحتو عالخاص

----------


## الغلاSH

بنات الي تعرف الاخت الي تبيع القواطي البلاستيك تخبرني على اسمها على الخاص ارجوكم بسرعه

----------


## جارة القمر.

السلام عليكم ..

أدور طقم ألماس حلو و ينفع لتقديمه لعروس .. بس ما أباه وايد غالي .. لأني أبا أساعد فيه شخص يبا يتزوج و أهل العروس شروطهم صعبة شوية .. يا ليت تساعدوني فهالموضوع .. و اللي عندها تطرشلي ع الخاص ..

----------


## مناكير فوشية

منو تقدر تطلب لي من الصين
بس من موقع مضمون و مجرب ، تعطيني و انا اتنقى
ولها عمولة حلوة بإذن الله ^^

----------


## جارة القمر.

لا تنسوني أنا أبا أشتري طقم ألماس حق عروس بس بسعر مقبول ..

----------


## ريم_m_المها

*بغيت هالمنتج وفي وايد بنات يبوونه ممكن وحده من تاجرات تتكفل انها توفرها لنا ولكم جزيل شكر..*


http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showth...C7%CC%D1%C7%CA


http://getinstyler.com/

----------


## جفن الغدير

ابغي وحده تطلب لي من موقع

----------


## بحورالدنيا

السلام عليكم
بغيت شنطة للحلاقة بسعر مناسب

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

ولا رد من اي تاجره طاوله الاب توووووب....

لله يامحسنيييين...خخخخخخ

----------


## عاشقه بيتها

مرحبا 
بغيت *جلابيات الدانتيل وجلابيات بسيطه للنفاس* وتكون مناسبه للرضاعه
بعد بغيت تيشيرتات طويله وللرضاعه 
واللي عندها حركات جديده للنفس أقصد الجلابيات بعد أبغي وبأسعار معقوله وسلم استلم

----------


## sara311

السلام عليكم بنات 
بغيت البنات الي يبيعون شالات علم دوله الامارات .. نفس مال العيد الوطني
و يكون صوف ... انا طلبته من تاجره بس ما اذكر منوو .. كنت طالبه منها 10 حبات للعيد الوطني
الحين ابا بعد زياده ... اي تاجره تقدر اتوفرلي الشالات الصوف لعلم دولة الامارات اتراسلني

و شكرا
^_^

----------


## سكووون الليل

أبغي كابات رياييل اشكال والوان راقيه ... بغيتهن بسرعه

----------


## قلبي_نساك

وينكن بنات انا من البارحه اسأل ولا حد رد 


بغيت اعرف منو التاجره اللي تبيع الحلاوة مالت اول واللبان 

دورت اللينك مال موضوعها في القسم البرونزي ومالقيته وناسيه اسمها 

اتمنى اللي عندها فكره ماتبخل علي

بالتوفيق

----------


## غريبة الأطوار

بنات ابااا أكياس شفااافة بليييييييييز اباهن ضروووري
شرات هاذول:


بليييييز ضرروري اباهن وبهالحجم

وابا الاكياسألي جي بس تكون عليها ديزاينات حلوه وتكون اصغير عن جي بشوي :



ألي عندها تكلمني ع الخااص بلييييز

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

منو تفصل مدسات بيبي

----------


## أمـ الحلويـن

ابي كريمات شد وتكبير المناطق بليز 
وياريت يكون التوصيل سريع بعد

----------


## مريم بنت ماما

مرحبا خواتي التاجرات
انا من متى ادور ع وحده لي اتبيع شيل البيت (لون وااحد وساده) وعندها درجات الالون ف بليييز لي اتبيع هالشيل ماتقصر لني اباها حق زهبة اختيه
ملاحظه: الشيله سااده ولون واحد (ماعليه ولا شي يعني سااااده)..... بلييز مستعيله تراني

----------


## moony_7

ابا نقآآبآآت قطريــه...
بليــز اللي تقدر توفرهم لي تتواصل معاي عالخاآآآص

----------


## سكووون الليل

منو تقدر توفرلي كابات رياييل .... بس ابغيهن بسرعه لوسمحتن

----------


## جارة القمر.

أبغي طقم ألماس حلو حق عروس .. بس بسعر مناسب ... ضرووووووووووووووري

----------


## جارة القمر.

لا تنسو طلبي .. طقم ألماس مستعمل و بسعر حلو ........ ع الخاص الصور و السعر

----------


## galb._.5lly

منو تسوي محشي ورق عنب 
بس بليز السعر يكون معقول
وغير جي اباها تضمن لي انه يكون حلوو هب العيش هب مستوي عدل ولا مافيه بهارات ولا مصبوخ اكثر من اللزوم والعيش كله برع !!
واباها تكوون من بوظبي 

الي تضمن عمرها وما تفشلني ف الطعم اطرشلي ع الخاص

----------


## bellegirl

منو تسوي محشي ورق عنب 
بس بليز السعر يكون معقول
وغير جي اباها تضمن لي انه يكون حلوو هب العيش هب مستوي عدل ولا مافيه بهارات ولا مصبوخ اكثر من اللزوم والعيش كله برع !!
واباها تكوون من بوظبي 

الي تضمن عمرها وما تفشلني ف الطعم اطرشلي ع الخاص

مي تو أبغى ^^

----------


## ريم_m_المها

> *بغيت هالمنتج وفي وايد بنات يبوونه ممكن وحده من تاجرات تتكفل انها توفرها لنا ولكم جزيل شكر..*
> 
> 
> http://www.forum.uaewomen.net/showth...C7%CC%D1%C7%CA
> 
> 
> http://getinstyler.com/





*اكرر النداااااااء وابي تاجرة توفري ...*

----------


## ام حوور

هلا يالغاليات 
حبيت اسال اذا حد من التاجرات تبيع(( شيل شربت منوه)) مال الهند او تقدر اتوفره لي ؟!! (( شيل البيت اقصد ))

----------


## عسلهم كلهم

جهاز شد الصدر..........

منو تبيعه؟او تعرف وين الاقيه ضروري

----------


## بـقـايا حـلمـ

الغاليات أنا سمعت أنه في مكياج اسمه (مبروك)

إذا في ياليت التاجرة اللي تبيعه تراسلني لأني اريد كمية

----------


## عاشقه بيتها

بغيت جلابيات للبيت تكون حلوه وفخمه 
وبعد الي عندها جلابيات الدانتيل .....
وأي أفكار جديده أتقبل ......
أنا بالانتظار مع مجموعه من بنات العائله .......يعني بنطلب طلبيات حلوه 
وأرجو التفاعل ياتاجرات ...... ويا ليت يكون سلم واستلم

----------


## دلوعة بودي

أبي منتجات زوجية يعني مثل جل النكهات وتتوا النكهات ولصقة الصدر

----------


## أم حمـد .

منووو من التاجرآت اللي تقدر توفـر لنا العجووة من منطقـة العجوووة في السعوووديـة .. ؟ والامانـة اهم شي .. يعني مانبا شي مغشووووش  :Smile:

----------


## Hamdo0na

بغييييييييييييت شنط الفيونكاااااااااااااات  :Frown:

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

ابا وحده بلبل فالانجليزي.،. اتساعدني ف بروجكتاتي.،.

^^!

----------


## بنت الغلا

بغيت كريمات مضمونه و مجربه لتفتيح البشرهو للمنطقه الحساسه 

بس بليز بغيت شي مضمون و ينفع للبنات بعد و ماله اي اضرار 

فنتظاركم ^_^

----------


## ساسي ذهب

منو من التاااجراات تبيع عود المسك بغيته ضروري راسلوني ...

----------


## بنت حلاال

هلا خواتي في وحده كانت تبع ورق جدران اللي تعرف اسمها تراسلني ع الخاص
وشكرا

----------


## أم عقيل

مرحبااا خواتي التاجرات ابقي نظام هوليوود (الي يخسرج 2 كيلوو فيومين )
ابقي وحده من الامارات توفره لي لاني ما احب اتعامل وايااا المصارف ...
مـــــــــنـــــــــو ألــــــــي بــــــتـــــوفـــــره لــــــــــــــــــي ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## غرورعبدالله

بنات ابا طاولات لابتوب بأسرع وقت و سلم واستلم ما فيني اروح الصرافه ولا البنك..

وسلمتوو  :Smile:

----------


## BabY_Sol3eiah

السلام عليكم

منو من التاجرات بتوفر لي

1- كريم او بودرة التخدير لإزالة الشعر ,,

2- مقص الحف ,,

3- الطيارات اللي تشتغل بالريموت و تكووون من احسن نوع اباها لريلي ,, وما يهمني السعر ,,ِ

----------


## sara311

بغيت أشتري اكياس الي عليها شعار المنتدى .. او اي اكياس ثانيه عليها تصميم خاص اذا ممكن 

و شكرا ^_^

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

بنات .. منو تبيع عقال بريحة دهن العوووووود

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

بنات .. منو تبيع عقال بريحة دهن العوووووود؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## M!ss Nooty

مممم اباا تاجره من السعوديه تأخذلي Itune Card بقيمه 20 دولار !

لان الأيتونز اكاونت مالي مال السعوديه ><

وانا شاريه Itune Card من بريطانيا وماضبط !><

----------


## العــنا

بغيت التاجره إلي تبيع لبس للسياره 


بليز ظروري إلي تعرفها تقولي ..

----------


## Waed

أدور اكسسوار للقدم

----------


## pnklips

هلا...
انا ادور على التاجره الي تبيع زيت لتطويل و تكثيف الرموش..بس مب قادره احصل رابط الموضوع

----------


## قلب شجي

السلاااام علييكن 


لو سمحتن ياتاجرات اللي عندها كيمرة مرااقبه وتكوون صغييييييره واايد
ظروووووري تررد عليه اليوم او باجر لاني اباها قبل يوم الاحد

----------


## نبض أحمد

مرحبا يا حلوات

فديتكن بغيت فستان حلو وراقي ويكون (( قصير )) وفيه جيبون

يعني شرات الاجانب جيه

بليز ظروري اباه هالاسبووووووووع

----------


## دمع الذكريات

خواتي صاحبات تصميم التوقيعات
ابا اصمم توقيع نايس وحلو شرات توقيعي اللي اختفى
فللي معنيه بمثل هاه الشيء ياريت تراسلني خواتي ...

----------


## 3yoOon

السلام عليكم 

ابغي اشوف منو عندها اكياس ورقية تتحمل مب خفيفه وايد ولا ثجييله وايد 

حجم صغير اقرب للوسط مب الصغير وايد نفس مال اكياس الذهب لا اكبر شوي .. ابا اشوف

----------


## Jamela-Bond

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله وبركاته 

حبيت اعرف:
* منو تسوي او تطلب اطقم نفاس 
يعني كوفر للسرير و وسرير الطفل وشنطه الطفله وكيس اللي ينحط فيه الطفل كوفر للكلينكس وهالاشياء
يعني طقم فراش حق النفاس كامل مكمل

* منو تعرف حد يسوي جلابيات حق نفاس يعني مرتبه اذا يو ضيوف وممكن بعد نستخدمها عادي اللي تكون ويل او قطن ومعاها حركات بس مش حق حفله


اللي تسوي هالاشياء او تطلبها من برع ترد علي لاني ادور في البلاد..

وشكرا جزيلا

----------


## dala3 reemany

*<H1>منو تقدر اتوفر هالنوع من الشنط وبسعر حلوو ؟؟؟؟* 

</H1>

----------


## عذبة السجايا

مرحباااا اخواتي 

انااا عاجبني سويت في علب صغيره شفته في توقيع وحده من الاخوات من زمان وللحين في بالي اريد اطلب منه عندنا مناسبه ولا عرفت اسم العضوووه
بس وحده من الاخوااات قالتلي اسمها ( ام حمده )
ياليت اللي تعرف تعلمني لاني تعبت وانا ادووور 

واكووون الكن شاكره

----------


## noor87

اريد توزيعات للمواليــــــــــــــــد
ارجوكم
ربيعتي ولدت من يومين و و اريد هدية لها
قررت اجبلها ضيافات حق زوارها 
ساعدوني.............

----------


## الجنـ سلسبيلةـة

مين تقدر توفر لي هاي المكينة الصغيرة من موقع امازون:


وبسعر حلو

----------


## العمودية

اريد شراء طائره بجهاز تحكم من احد مواقع الانترنت عن طريق الفيزا وانا لا املك واحده مع الاسف علما بانني سادفع قيمتها مسبقا للتاجره مع عموله لها لتوفيرها طلبي شكرا

----------


## شهد المناعي

بناتات ماعليكم امر في تاجره تسوي عين الجمل الهش قريت موضوعها قبل بس نسيت وياليت اللي جربت تقول رايها بالطعم خخخخ واللي تسوي خنفروش بيتوتي بعد تسوي فيني خير لاني متعايزه اسوي

----------


## بنت الاياويـد

صباح الخير حبيباتي 
ادور على تاجرات ابيعن اكلات وحلويات وميني كيك لاني قريت عن وحدة اتسوي 
واباها حق المستشفي يوم بربي وياريت الاقي وحدة اتسوي فناجين البسكوت اللي يقدمونها مع القهوة او الايسكريم 
اتريا الرد

----------


## بنت الاياويـد

الغاليات بغيت جهاز تكبير الصدر حق ربيعتي بس ابا مجرب واكيد

----------


## قطوه متوحشه

مانيكان كامل بسعر حلو

----------


## ام حمد123

:Rasool1:  ابا وحده اتبيعلي قطع مع شيلهن ويكون مش غالي وايد ومشكوووووووووورين

----------


## luluq8

حبيباتي ابي كفر بلاك بيري اسويه بالديزاين الي ابي...

وابي اكتب اسامي على فوط

----------


## أم رفيعة

*منو من تاجرات تقدر تشتريلي اغراض من موقع امازون ظروري*

----------


## أجمل اللحظات

مرحباا...

من من التاجرات تقدر توفرلي اغراض من هالموقع
www.horse.com

----------


## أجمل اللحظات

السلام عليكم...
بنات من فتره شفت تاجره تسوي ميداليات مفاتيح السياره اللي تكون على شكل رقم السياره بلييز اللي تعرف التاجره تخبرني ...

----------


## دللُــوله

مرحباا

فديتكن ... أبغي تاجره كانت اطرش ورد لأي مكان .. اعتقد نكها شوكليت او شي من هالقبيل لكن ماحصلتها فلو ممكن أي وحده عندها الرابط ترسلي اياااه بليييييييييييييز

----------


## أم ود!د

ابغي وحده اتوفر لي اقلام الحنا

----------


## أحلى ملك

> بغيت أشتري اكياس الي عليها شعار المنتدى .. او اي اكياس ثانيه عليها تصميم خاص اذا ممكن 
> 
> و شكرا ^_^


Me Toooooooooooo

----------


## luv me

بغيت اعرف وحده تمكين بس يكون مكياجها حلو 

ابا ارقامهم اذا ممكن

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

نعوول كعب باسعار مناسبه والوان جذابه
ويااليت تكون فيه الوان فسفوريه مثلا وردي فسوفوري .. ><

----------


## مزروعية القلب

ابي التاجره اللي تبيع زيت للشعر ماعرف شو اسمها قيمة الغرشه كانت 200

----------


## أجمل اللحظات

خواتي منو تقدر توفرلي قمصان مثل جي وبسعر يكون زين

----------


## شهد المناعي

بناتات عدنا لكم من جديد بخصوص البسكويتات وحلويات في تاجره ياربي والله ناسيه نكها  عيناويه شي جي؟؟؟ اللي تعرفها اطرش لي رابط مواضيعها ماعرف شفيني على الحلويات هههههههههههههه

----------


## نصابو

ابا نظارة راي بان .
بلييييييييييييييييز بسسسسسسسرعه ..
والدفع بيكون مقدم 
والتوصيل اباه عن طريج الامبوووست مابا عن طريج اي شركه ثانيه لوو سمحتووو

----------


## يارب اسعدني

ابي تصاميم لمنتدى

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

> نعوول كعب باسعار مناسبه والوان جذابه
> ويااليت تكون فيه الوان فسفوريه مثلا وردي فسوفوري .. ><

----------


## mariaa

> السلام عليكم...
> بنات من فتره شفت تاجره تسوي ميداليات مفاتيح السياره اللي تكون على شكل رقم السياره بلييز اللي تعرف التاجره تخبرني ...


انا بعد اباها بلييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييز

----------


## Nsayem37173

تاجرات الأرقام

بغيت وحدة توفري رقم إتصالات 050

نهايته 37173 ،، واللي تراسلني تكتب العنوان رقم إتصالات

لأني ما أقرأ كل الرسايل ع طووووووول وثااااااااانكس مقدما ^ــــــــــــ^

----------


## red apple

الجووووووووريه 

اعتقد ها نك البنت 

الي عندها شراشف 
طرشووولي بليييز رابط مواضيييعها 

ما حصلتهن !!!!

----------


## شذى الروح

ابسرعه ضروري,,ابى عباتين اعراس تنلبس عالراس او تكون الشيله شابكه مع العباه,,

وتكون ايجاااااااار ,,

وتكون شبه هالقصه تقريبا,,او مشابه لها,,

----------


## al7rf al3need

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بغيت التاجرة إللي تبيع المشد الأندونيسي لان ختي صار لها شهرين وهي اتدور وهب لاقيه
فـ بليز إللي يعرفها يدلني عليها ويجزيكم ربي جنته ..

السمووووحه ع القصوووور

----------


## شيخه وبس

بغيت عدسات ملونة (الوان يديده)

----------


## فاطمة الدبه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

منو من التاجرات تطبع صور ع الاكواب او التشيرتات؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## شذى الروح

> ابسرعه ضروري,,ابى عباتين اعراس تنلبس عالراس او تكون الشيله شابكه مع العباه,,
> 
> وتكون ايجاااااااار ,,
> 
> وتكون شبه هالقصه تقريبا,,او مشابه لها,,

----------


## فتاة الشاطئ

منو منكن تبيع مكينه اللحم المفروم ؟؟

اباا اعرف اسم التاجره ؟

----------


## بنت دبي 123

منو من التاجرات تبيع شرات نعول جينـا ؟

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

منوو تبيع صندوق حفظ السوع !!

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

منوو تبيع صندوق حفظ السوع !!

بسعر حلوووو

----------


## العنفوان

مساء الخير 

منو من التاجرات الي تتعامل وتشتري للزبونه طلبات من امريكا وغيرها من الدول 

وبشرط تكون مضمونه .. 

يرجى مراسلتي على الخاص

----------


## اميرة ^^

تاجراااات 

ابا حد يقدر يوفرلي جاكيتات كاجوال ؟؟؟

----------


## نوراسلام

السلام عليكن خواتي 
في عضوة كانت عارضة منظم الشنط عجبتني فكرته 


لو سمحتي راسليني عالخاص

----------


## بنت الديـره

منــــــــــــو منـكن يبيــــــع كريــم تكبيــر الصــدر وبسعر حلــووو مش مبالغ فيه ؟؟؟

----------


## ^حلـى قلبـي^

السلام عليكم ..

ابا نظاره راي بان العاكسه 

حصلت كم موضوع بس في تاجره تبيعه بارخص سعر بالمنتدى وعندها اكثر من لون ومادري وين موضوعها ماحصلته ونسيت اسمها >؛< ولو يكون الاطار وردي احسن ><

انتظركم  :Smile:

----------


## جنون راك

مرحبا
انا عندي في الظهر حب شباب
وجريب بتكون ملجة ربيعتي 
ولبسي مب وايد عاري بس بعد تبين الحبوب...ف بغيت كريم يساعد في التخلص من حب الشباب الي بالظهر..

----------


## في رحاب الذكر

السلام عليكن 
بغيت روابط تاجرات يبيعن بجايم حلوة وراقية بسرعه بليز ولوفيه بعد تي شيرتات وملابس تنفع للبيت يكون احسن 
راسلوني عالخاص أو ععطونيه روابطهن ع العام بليز

----------


## ونه ألم

السلام عليكم

بصراحه ادور على فستان سهره يكون حلوو وفخم

رحت ودورت وشفت بس للحين ما حصلت شي يقنعني لانه العرس واايد يهمني

عرس احب اخو واقربهم لي واصغرهم

فكرت اسافر لرياض بس خفت اروح وما احصل اللي ابيه

عشان جي ابي فستان سهره يكون لـ S $ M

طبعا الطوول ابيه طوويل من الاساس انا طويله طولي 166

السعر يكون معقول يعني لحد 4000 - 5000

ومشكورين مقدماً

----------


## عيناويه كشيخه

منو من التآجـرآت يبـــــييعن قبآضـآت ؟

----------


## أم مطر

السلام عليكم 

اللي تعرف تطلب من المواقع تراسلني ..

+ بغيت نظارات رجاليه اللون الذهبي العاكس

----------


## انا ملاك

انا شفت موضوع لتاجره تبيع معلاق للكنادير وحاطه صور للمعلاق شال اكثر من كندوره للرياييل 

والمعلاق عباره عنه حديده طويله مثل ساق الشجره وفيه كور من فوق وسعره ب 100 ادور موضوعها مب قادره احصله

الي تعرفها تراسلني

----------


## ام بوجاسم

السلام عليكم بغيت اعرف التاجرات الي ايبيعن نعل رجاليه

----------


## بنت النوخذا

بغيت بيجامات اطفال شتوية اطفالي اعمارهم 8 سنوات و 3 سنوات و سنة ونص؟؟

----------


## العــنا

بغيت التاجره إلي تبيع لبس للسياره 


بليز ظروري إلي تعرفها تقولي ..

----------


## أم ود!د

> ابغي وحده اتوفر لي اقلام الحنا ابغي لونه اسود

----------


## حرمة عمر

بغي العاب زوجية

----------


## أم الكندي

محد رد علي بخصوص شاحن كاميرة الكانون
البنات اللي فدبي والشارجة وييييييييينكن
امممم
وبغيت شراشف ساتان سادة
مو مشجر
في الانتظااااااار عالخااااص

----------


## sara311

أبا تاجره ممكن اتتوفرلي يونيفورمات للخدم .. بسعر حلو
و شكرا

----------


## 1+1

بغيت العاب زوجيه

----------


## الامل موجود

ممكن حد توفر لي كورسيه المشد الي ينلبس تحت الملابس لشد البطن 
ويكون نوعيه زينه 
الي عندها تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## شمه حمد

أريد نعول، جواتي وبوتات 

الكمية تقريباً من 10 ل 20

مقاس 37 - 38 - 39 - 40

ألي متوفر عندها تراسني بأسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## ايشوووت

بغيت طقم اغراض الحمام مال الصابون وغيره وشور جل والبودر ويكون سعره مناسب وبهاليومين ,,

ممكن...

----------


## ام بوجاسم

> *<H1>منو تقدر اتوفر هالنوع من الشنط وبسعر حلوو ؟؟؟؟* 
> 
> </H1>


انا بعد اريد مثلها

----------


## elgala

بغيت بيجايم قطن بشرط البنطلون يكون عليه تنوره قصيره قياس من ميديم ل لارج ...اترياكن

----------


## شمه حمد

مرحبا إلي عندها أحذية نسائية نفس الموجودة ف الصور أو أي أشكال حلوة تراسلني

----------


## بنت فلان33

منووو التاجره الي تبيع قلادة الذهب بالاسامي بليييييزابغي لنك الموضووع

----------


## ام حمد123

انا ابا وحده اتفصل عبايات الاعراس واتي الين البيت في العين لضروره

----------


## أم مطر

> السلام عليكم 
> 
> اللي تعرف تطلب من المواقع تراسلني ..
> 
> + بغيت نظارات رجاليه اللون الذهبي العاكس

----------


## حافية منتفة

ياريت لو وحده تقدر توفر لي كريم تريتوسبوت ، هو من مصر 
بس بغيت وحده تبيعه هني مافيني ع سوالف الشحن والبريد ، يعني ياريت لو تاجرة مصرية عندها مندوبة هني 
ومتشكككرين خالص خالص ههه

----------


## نوراسلام

> السلام عليكن خواتي 
> في عضوة كانت عارضة منظم الشنط عجبتني فكرته 
> 
> 
> لو سمحتي راسليني عالخاص

----------


## ام بوجاسم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته منو تقدر اتوفرلي انعال MBT الطبيه رجاليه

----------


## بنت فلان33

> منووو التاجره الي تبيع قلادة الذهب بالاسامي بليييييزابغي لنك الموضووع

----------


## شمه حمد

> مرحبا إلي عندها أحذية نسائية نفس الموجودة ف الصور أو أي أشكال حلوة تراسلني

----------


## ام سلطآن

مرحبا ، منوه العضوه اللي تبيع ارقام اتصالات ؟

----------


## Nsayem37173

> تاجرات الأرقام
> 
> بغيت وحدة توفري رقم إتصالات 050
> 
> نهايته 37173 ،، واللي تراسلني تكتب العنوان رقم إتصالات
> 
> لأني ما أقرأ كل الرسايل ع طووووووول وثااااااااانكس مقدما ^ــــــــــــ^

----------


## ام سعيد 2006

السلام عليكم
بغيت قطع قطن ويا شيلهن..وتكون ناعمه وخفيفة تنلبس للصيف وللشتاء..منو من التااجرات اللي تبيعهن
وسلامتكم

----------


## ملكه على عرشي

بغيت شورت التخسيس

----------


## همسه ولمسه

الله يوفقكم ابى العاب زوجية بسرعه 
ما ابى بس لعبه ابى اكثر من لعبة

----------


## خلود 2

مطلوب لانجري بسعر رخيص اريد كمية كبيرة مع البيبي دول . جزاكم الله خير .

----------


## ام حمد123

منوه تاكدر اتوفرلي ثياب الاولاد بيجامات والعمر من4الي 6

----------


## عاشقة ولدها

خواتي التاجرات بغيت هدية رجالية لزوجي قيل يوم الجمعة ممكن

----------


## miss madam

اللي عندها جهاز بخار الشعر مب نفس الصالونات لا الصغير اقصد اللي عادي تجسفينه

----------


## ايشوووت

http://uaewomen.net/upload//uploads/...a31e5ce032.jpg

حبايبي انتوا فهمتوني غلط انا ابا طقم مثل جي بس مب مال يهال وهالصوره شفتها بالمنتدى ما حصلت غيرها 
يعني اللي عندها اترد علي ..

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

ابا التاجره اللي تبيع 3 بيجامات بـ 100

ضرووري

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

ابا دوونات و ورق عنب

 :Smile:

----------


## أم ود!د

> ابغي وحده اتوفر لي اقلام الحنا
> 
> اللون الاسود بلييييييييييييييز

----------


## rooose2009

أريد ملابس حمل للبيت

----------


## um.3hmad

الغاليات من وين أقدر أحصل (مصاصات/ لهايات شورفسكي) للأطفال؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## mooni

*منو اللي تقدر توفر لي ملابس للاطفال نيو بورن يعني بيبي توه مولووووووود وتكون ملابس اولاااد فقط*

*او مصاصات ولهايات ومراضع حلوه وشييييييك تنفع للهدايا لنيو بورن بيبي ويكون للاولااااد مابي شي للبنات*

*التاجره اللي ممكن تساعدني تراسلني على الخاااااااااااااااااااااااص*

----------


## طفلةعجمان

بغيت اكياس شفافه قياسها 13سم في 14سم الكميه كيلو

----------


## حرمه يديده

> انا ابا تاجرات الفساتين اللي يشتروون الفساتين مب للايجااار

----------


## kalpoka

ابا زيت شعر مضموون يطول و يكثف لبنتي عمرها سنتين وااااايد خفيف شعرها و حقي بعد لان شعري بدا يطيح وايد..

----------


## ام حمد123

:Salam Allah: ابا رقم حرمه اسوي مكياج مع تسريحه الشعر تي الين البيت واتكون في العين

----------


## 3yoOon

ابغي رقم واصل اتصالات يكون حلو ومرتب بسعر مناسب مب غالي

----------


## شمخاويه

بنات انا على ويه افتتاح مطعم انا وريلي ومحتاجة بعض الاغراض مب عارفه من وين بناخذهم ..


ياليت اللي تعرف تساعدني ..


ابا اسوي بطايق للموظفين يكون مطبوع فيها اسم الموظف ووظيفته واسم المطعم


نفس اللي في الصورة








وابا هالجهااااااااااااااااز 


اللي يكون واير لس مثل الموبايل يسجل فيه الجرسون الطلبات والطابعه تطبع الطلب في المطبخ








ومشكوررررررررررررررررررررين فديتكم مقدما

----------


## hessa lolo

رجاء ...... بغيت أسم التاجرة اللي تبيع يونيفورم الخدم 
والسسموحة

----------


## نــ قطر ـوارة

*السلام عليكم
انا عضوة جديدة من قطر وبغيت استفسر فيه تاجرات قطريات هنا اولا واذا فيه ياليت اتزودوني بأسمائهم
ومشكورين..*

----------


## أم مطر

التاجرة اللي عندها بديات ساده نك وبدون نك 

اللي تعرفها ترسل لي الروابط .. 

+ بغيت نظارات رجاليه اللون الذهبي العاكس

----------


## My_Sweet_Art

السلام عليكم اخواتي ابا وحده تطبع Business Cards بسعر رخيص

مشكووورات مقدما

----------


## قلوب العذارى

أبغي فستان بقصه حلوووه وغريبه يناسب لملجه. .

لو يكون من جدام قصير ومن ورا طويل بيكون احسن . . او عادي لو يكون بقصات ثانيه . .


والسعر بليييييييييييز يكون مناسب . .

----------


## بنت الغلا

بنات بغيت تاجره اتوفرلي شاي وو لونغ (Wu-long) الاصلي 

بليز اترد علي ضروري بس اتروم اتوفرلي اياه هالفتره ما اقدر اصبر شهر

----------


## jakleen

ابا خياطه اتي البيت والي تعرف تراسلتي

----------


## فتاة الشاطئ

هلاااا بنوتااااااات ممكن حد يطرش لي رااابط الملف الشخصي لــ التاجره الحلم الجميل

----------


## ام حمد123

:Rad: يابنات منومنكن تاعرف حده تاعرف اتمكيج بسيط مع تسريحه ماتكون غاليه تي الين البيت في العين ابا رقمها ضروري

----------


## أم الكندي

شااااااااحن لكاميرة نيكووون
محد يروح السوق بناااااات
اللي تسوووق
تسوي فينا خير

----------


## Miss Dior}

ابغي حد يصمم لي الثياب

----------


## DXBent

محتاجه للمشد الاندونيسي.. في اقرب وقت ... 
تاجرات دبي ممكن المساعده ^_^..

----------


## 7ABOBAH

بنات امنوا منكم عندها فساتين قصيره وسكسيه ويكون مقاسها سمول... دخيلكم اللي عندها تبعثلي الصور...

----------


## ايشوووت

بليييييييييييييييييز اللي تقدر اتوفر لي حلاوة الفواكه اللي بالصوره اترد علي..
ttp://uaewomen.net/upload//uploads/images/uaewomen-a2ed1c0171.jpg

----------


## ايشوووت

http://uaewomen.net/upload//uploads/...b458825b2a.jpg

وينكم ما رديتوا علي بخصوص طقم الحمام شوفوا الصوره جي اباه واهم شي مال الصابون والصابون السائل واللي يحطون فيه فرشاة... اباااااااااااااااااااااه ضروري

----------


## بنت الغلا

> بنات بغيت تاجره اتوفرلي شاي وو لونغ (Wu-long) الاصلي 
> 
> بليز اترد علي ضروري بس اتروم اتوفرلي اياه هالفتره ما اقدر اصبر شهر

----------


## kalpoka

ابا الاوان الي تنرسم على الزجاج

----------


## انت غـلاي

منو التاجره اللي تسوي قباضات حلوه ..

انا عندي قطع بطرشهن لها بس ابا اشوف الاشكال عشان اختاار 

في انتظاركم

----------


## احتاجك..

> انا شفت موضوع لتاجره تبيع معلاق للكنادير وحاطه صور للمعلاق شال اكثر من كندوره للرياييل 
> 
> والمعلاق عباره عنه حديده طويله مثل ساق الشجره وفيه كور من فوق وسعره ب 100 ادور موضوعها مب قادره احصله
> 
> الي تعرفها تراسلني

----------


## جرح صامت

انا ابا بعد المعلاق مال كنادير الريايل بليييييييييييز

----------


## غرافيا

> السلام عليكم
> أنا أدور حبوب الفيتوشيب الأصليه الكندية .. نسيت اسم التاجرة وشكرا ^^


وانا اريد بعد  :Smile:

----------


## mooni

*اللي ممكن توفر لي فناجين البسكويت واللي عندها سكر او كاكاو الماركات*

* تراسلني بسعرها ع الخاص*

*وهذي الصور..*

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

ابا وحدة تفصص لي الفون الايفون مالي و دورت بموضوع وحدة اتذكرها بس مادري وينهن؟؟!!

----------


## Miss Dior}

_السلام عليكم
أنا أدور حبوب الفيتوشيب الأصليه الكندية .. نسيت اسم التاجرة وشكرا ^^_

----------


## ام احمد 1997

> اللي تقدر توفرلي هالغرض تراسلني


انا بعد ابا مثله

----------


## fiafy

> اللي تقدر توفرلي هالغرض تراسلني


وانا اريد بعد

غرت منكن  :Smile:

----------


## أم ود!د

> ابغي وحده اتوفر لي اقلام الحنا

----------


## أم مطر

> التاجرة اللي عندها بديات ساده نك وبدون نك الكم طويل .. والاسعار تحت ال 50 درهم 
> 
> اللي تعرفها ترسل لي الروابط .. 
> 
> + بغيت نظارات رجاليه اللون الذهبي العاكس.. ضروري

----------


## غرورعبدالله

بغيت المشد الاندونيسي الاصلي وبأقرب وقت .. وسلمتو

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

احيد في وحده كانت اتسوي البومات اطفال.،.

ياليت لو حد يعرفها يراسلني

----------


## فراشه المنتدى

انا من مصر وكنت حابة اشتركت فى تاجرة برونزية وعندى مشكلة للتحويل البنكى وبعدت التحويل على الويسترن يونيون وبعت صورة الوصل للادراة وقالولى مينفعش استلام المبلغ عندهم عن طريق الويسترن يونيون ممكن لو حد يقدر يساعدنى انى ابعت لية50درهم وهو من عندة من الامارات يحول50درهم للبيانات التحويل يكون مشكور وربنا يجزية كل خير لانى والله معرفش حد من الامارات ياريت حد يقدر يساعدنى ياريت اللى تقدر تراسلنى

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

حبوبات اللي يتاجرن بشباصات البنات الصغار

كنت داشه الموضوع وعندها شغلات حلوه ب 3 دراهم تقريبا اللي عندها تجورات اتراسلني 

واحيد من يومين شفت الموضوع

----------


## ếяפֿmυ

وييينها اللي اتسوي البومات يهال بلييز

----------


## عيون خالد

السلام عليكم خواتي أنا محتاجة أستكرات جدران جاعدة أعدل بيتي وابي حج جدران بيتي 
أشكال حلوة واللي عندها تقولي بلييييييييييييييز تعبت أدور أنطر الرد وأنا جادة بطلبي 
مشكورات خواتي

----------


## so_cool

بغيت اسبريه شعر أو عطر شعر بريحة الفراولة أو الفانيلا أو الكيك ...إلخ

----------


## غموض2007

منو التاجره الي تبيع الحاف الي بأكمام؟

----------


## احزان العين

بغيت راعية السمن بليززززززززززززز

----------


## dxb-bride

ادور كورسيهات باشكال مختلفه وباسعار معقوله

----------


## عذوورة

ابا اعرف منو التاجرة اللي تبيع شنط حفظ الملابس اللي لونها وردي
وتصير بنفس الوقت شرات الشنطة
بليز اللي تعرف تخبرني

وابا وحدة توفرلي كريم او مخدر حق المناطق الحساسة
بليز اللي تعرف او عندها تراسلني

وابا كريم تبييض المنطقة الحساسة
والسموحة منكم

----------


## (توته)

ياريت لو وحدة تقدر توفر لي خلاخل وتاتو الجسم تراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## Femtotoy

عاجل\

منو تقدر توفرلي شنط المكياج المتوسطة والكبيرة

منو تقدر توفرلي فرش المكياج

----------


## Femtotoy

هلا الغاليات
بغيت شنط للمكياج البروفشنل الكبيرة والمتوسطة

ساعدوني شفت مره وحده تبيع شنط عليها رسومات باالابيض والاسود والملون بليز ساعدوني لان ماعرف اسمها

----------


## ام السيافي @@

مرحبا تاجراتنا الحلوات انا كتبت موضوع في قسم الحلويات بغيت من التاجرات اللي يسوون سويتات يحطوون روابطهم في موضوع واحد للتسهيل وترا واايد بنات ايدوا الفكره وتسلموووووووووون الغاليات

----------


## روعة احساس 3

مين عندها مفارش صينيه كنج ابغى كميه منها تراسلني

----------


## أم حمد 1

لو سمحتوا من من التاجرات تبيع طقم الولادة الكفر مع الجلابية والشنطة واللبسة
وكل ها الاشياء


يا ليت تردون عليه بالرسايل الخاصة


باسرع وقت
لان حرمة اخوي بالشهر التاسع احينه

----------


## مها كامري

منو عندها مندوس او صندوق راقي حلو للهدايا 
اباه ضروووري ويكون بسعر حلو مب نار ضو

----------


## شيخــة المزايين

أبا وحدة اتسوي عين جمل من بوظبي... 
اباها داخل بوظبي عسب اطرشلها الدريول...
ماريد عن طريق شركة توصيل ويوصلني مكسر...
اللي اتعرف تراسلني بليز...

----------


## فراشة وردية

خواتي بغيت اطقم سيايد و شيل الصلاه

----------


## Rha

منو توفر الفرش حق البيبى الطقم لو سمحتوا ردوا عليا وياليت لو ترسلون لى الرابط 

ضرررررررررررررررررررررررررررررروري

----------


## أم حمد 1

> لو سمحتوا من من التاجرات تبيع طقم الولادة الكفر مع الجلابية والشنطة واللبسة
> وكل ها الاشياء
> 
> 
> يا ليت تردون عليه بالرسايل الخاصة
> 
> 
> باسرع وقت
> لان حرمة اخوي بالشهر التاسع احينه


؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## مبسم هيا

ادور على فساتين سهرة للبنوتات الصغار من عمر 3 و 4 سنين تقريبا ..

----------


## طيف_uae

منو اللي تعرف التاجرة اللي تبيع مراضع اليهال الماركااااااااااااااااااات


بليز ظرووووووووري

----------


## ونه ألم

*هلا فديتكن

الحمد الله شريت فستان ولونه زهري ويا ذهبي 

الحين دور الاكسسوارات 

ابي شغبان ويا خاتم مع اسويره تكون اكسسوار للفستان

ويكون بسعر معقول

واذا فيه شي بيكون مناسب للفستان ترسله لي وبشوفه وان شاء الله خير

بنتظاركم*

----------


## سكووون الليل

مرحبا خواتي قالولي انه في شاعرات فالمنتدى ياليت الي تقدر تكتبلي قصيده تراسلني ولكن كل الشكر

----------


## أم عقيل

السلام عليكم 
بقيت حد يسويلي فستان (المديل عندي) الي بتسويلي تراسلني عالخاص علجان اراويها المديل ...
اترياكن تاجراتنااااا...

----------


## أم الكندي

بغيت السماعة اللي تغير الصوووت ضروووووري

والسيارة اللي تمشي عالجداااار

الأسعار اعرفها

بنتفق عالعمولة

في انتظااااااركم عالخااااص

----------


## طيف_uae

منو اللي تعرف التاجرة اللي تبيع مراضع اليهال الماركااااااااااااااااااات


بليز ظرووووووووري

----------


## Dreamer

*منو عندها الآلة الطابعة إلي تطبع على القمصان و الأكواب و الصحون ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟ ضرووووووووووري اتراسلني بسرعة*

----------


## أم شهد2010

منو عندها آلة تقطيع استكرات الحناء تراسلني ضرووري

----------


## مبسم هيا

احتاج توزيعا ت عطور بأسرع وقت ...
اللي تعرف تراسلني ...

----------


## um sahoola

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

بنات ساعدوني ابغي مكينة اظافر وين بحصلها وبسعر معقول ابغي اخذ كمية 

واذا حد من تاجرات عندها اتخبرني

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي ابي البناطيل القطن ... ابي كمية منو تقدر توفرهالي 


تراسلني عالخاص... وياليتلو في صور لان اللي ابيه يكون خفيف وقوي

----------


## فتاة الشاطئ

هااااااااي سيدات الاماارات

شوفوااا في تجاره تبيع اشياء خاااصه بالاطفال مثل العاااب مفيده او مثلا لعبه لتعلم الاحرف والكلمااات ومن هالاشياء يعني

----------


## Emarateyh

مين من الخوات التاجرات 


تقدر توفرلي عدسات حليمة بولند بس شهرية 


واذا ماشي عادي عدسات ثانية بس تكون متدرجة الالوان وتكبرعدسة العين

----------


## همسه ولمسه

منو عندها آلة تقطيع استكرات الحناء تراسلني ضرووري

----------


## bellegirl

الي عندها بناطيل قطنية تنلبس تحت الفستان قياسات كبيــــــــــــــرة تراسلني ^^

----------


## دروب الحلى

خواتي الغاليات ممكن إللي تعرف أسم التاجرة اللي تبيع نافورة والشوكلاته و وعاء الفوندو السريع تراسلني ومشكورت.

----------


## ميااااسه

بليييييييييييييييييييييييز بنات منو تقدر توفرلي شراااااااات هذا ابغي نفس الدزاين بألوان مختلفه؟؟؟


واللي تعرف حد من العظوات اتبيعه ياريت ماتبخل علي وتخبرني ابيهم ضروووووووري بلييييييييز؟؟؟

----------


## سيده مصرية

مرحبااا
مين تقدر توفرلى نفس هذى البيجامات 
باســــــــــــعـــــــــــــار معقـــــــــــــــووووووووووله
لانى تقريبا ابغى كل هذى الاشكال بس اذا عجبنى السعر

----------


## ضحية دنياي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

الصراحة أنا سمعت عن منتداكم الراقي وحبيت أكون عضوة معاكم
وخبروني ناس عن جهاز شد وتكبير الصدر بس ماعرف عند أي تاجرة 
ياريت الرد بأسرع وقت 

والسموووووووووحة ( ضحية دنياي )

----------


## بطوه

أنا ادور طقم المساج
منو من التاجرات تبيعه؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## ام المزيون

هــــــــــــــــــــلا

بغيت التاجره ( نبع الحب ) راسليني ماعليج امر 

 :Smile:

----------


## الخــــــــافق

أبغي ألعاب للأطفال...

زحلاقيات ونطاطيات ( يعني العاب ذات احجام كبيرة)


إلي عندها تراسلني على الخاص مع السعر

----------


## bellegirl

الي عندها بناطيل قطنية تنلبس تحت الفستان قياسات كبيــــــــــــــرة تراسلني ^^

----------


## fiafy

> بليييييييييييييييييييييييز بنات منو تقدر توفرلي شراااااااات هذا ابغي نفس الدزاين بألوان مختلفه؟؟؟
> 
> 
> واللي تعرف حد من العظوات اتبيعه ياريت ماتبخل علي وتخبرني ابيهم ضروووووووري بلييييييييز؟؟؟


 
انا بعد اريد اذا مال أطفال وبسعر حلو

----------


## ام عبدالرحمن1

هلا خواتي 
ابي اغراض بيبي يديد مو مستعمل والاسعار اتكون حلوة مب غالية اي شيء للمولود اليديد يعني الي عندها هداية وما تبيها او زيادة ..
ومشكورات

----------


## sama DXB

بغيت العاب زوجيه  :Smile:

----------


## انت غـلاي

ابغي كم من غرض من القريه العالميه 

وابغي نفس هذيل بعد 




> بليييييييييييييييييييييييز بنات منو تقدر توفرلي شراااااااات هذا ابغي نفس الدزاين بألوان مختلفه؟؟؟
> 
> 
> واللي تعرف حد من العظوات اتبيعه ياريت ماتبخل علي وتخبرني ابيهم ضروووووووري بلييييييييز؟؟؟

----------


## &هجير&

الســـــــــلام عليكـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــم خواتي 

شحالج عساكم بخير 


الغالية من تقدر توفر لي سماعه تيلفون الصغيره ما يكون فيها واير ( يعني تشتغل بالبلوتوث ) 

ويسمونها سماعه الامتحانات 


وهي صغيره ما تبين انج حاطه سماعه في اذنج 


اللي تقدر توفرها لي والسعر مناسب تتواصل معاي علي الخااااااااااااص 

ابيها خلال هاليومين بنات سااااااعدوني 



وشكرا لكم

----------


## نبض القلم

منو تقدر تسوي لي اساورة ذهب عليها اسمي

----------


## الشوق يذبح

منو من العضوات تبيع المدس المثلث يااااااليت حد يرد عليه لأني عيزت وانا ادور 
وكل ما اكتب موضوع اسأل فيه حذفتوووه 

الرجاء ارسال رساله خاصه ألي تعرف منو يبيع هالمدس

----------


## قلوب العذارى

بغيت حد يسويلي نفس جي بالكروشيه ويكووون مضبوط (( لبنتي عمرها شهرين )) ،،، وطبعا بأسعااار معقووله

----------


## همس الحواس

بغيت عطر اسمه caress من شركة  ahsan
اللي تعرف بمكان البيع او تقدر توفر لي اياه....

----------


## Bent_Almaleh

بناااااااااااااااااااااااااات بلييييييييييييز ابا توزيعاات بيبي جيرل بس ما تكون غاليه ب اقل من 10 دراهم للحبه
ابا 50 حبه
بليييييييييييييييييز ضروري بسرعه

----------


## elgala

أبغي شامبو الحصان................ لوسمحتن

----------


## M.M

منو تقدر توفر لي هاللبان

----------


## ميااااسه

انا بعد ابغي شرات هذول

----------


## روحـه

منو تبيع علاقة الشنطه بليييييييييييييز اللي تعرف العضوه اللي تبيعها تساعدني

----------


## همسه ولمسه

اللي يخليكم ابى المنتجات الزوجيه و الالعاب و كل شي رومانسي مع المعلومات و الاسعار

----------


## همسه ولمسه

منو عندها آلة تقطيع استكرات الحناء تراسلني ضرووري

----------


## بنوته---

ابااا القارئ مال القران لكريم 

الي في القران كااااااامل يااريت تردون علي

----------


## احزان العين

ام محمد الي تبيعين السمن وينج ظروريييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييي ييي

----------


## miss madam

ابا هذي

----------


## همس الحواس

> بغيت عطر اسمه caress من شركة ahsan
> اللي تعرف بمكان البيع او تقدر توفر لي اياه....

----------


## أم فيصل777

أبغي حناية إتيني البيت
منو تقدر توفرلي هاالطلب؟

----------


## daimon_of_uae

بنات امنوه اتبيع عود معطر بالعنبر او بصندل وقالت انه في واحد من عرووس ال نهيان طلبوا منها ؟؟؟

راسلوني بليز ع الخاص

----------


## kalpoka

ابا بجامه حرير رجاليه مب غاليه.......

----------


## دللُــوله

أبغي وحده اتسويلي مسج وسااااااااااااايط بليييييييييييز اليوووووووووووووووووووم ضروري

----------


## {..غيوره..}

امم وييـن اللـي تبيــع جهاز *نافورة الشوكولا* ضرووووووري بنـــاآت

----------


## um sahoola

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاتة

ابي فلاشات ميموري اشكاال بسعر حلو باخذ كمية

----------


## Emarateyh

ابى رول الشعر لشعر متوسط الطول وآلة رسم الاظفار مع الصفايح والكشاطة والطابعة 


بليززززززززززززززز ضرووووووووووووري

----------


## الرروح44

السلام عليكم ابا المشد الاندتيسي . لي تبيعة تراسلني .

----------


## My_Sweet_Art

السلام عليكم انا أدور بوتااات شتويه بس سطاحيه بدون كعب ابا كل الاوان الرئيسيه الاسود البني الكحلي الابيض 

اللي عندها بليز تراسلني ع الخاص مشكورات

----------


## BiNt_Abo0oHa

مرحبا ابا اغراض للبيبي من اقمطه وفراشات
ظروري الله يخليكم

----------


## أم يزوية

محتاجة فستان عروس بسعر بسيط وجلابية للاجار او البيع من عند شمسةالمهيري او جلابيية كويتية

----------


## مريم الشحي

ابا شروا هالكريم اساس

----------


## ميثاتي

ابغي اغراض النفااااااااااااااااااااس

----------


## قلبي_نساك

مرحبا خواتي

ابا رابط عضوه عندنا اعتقد اسمها سويت مامي بالانجلش 

دورته بس ماطلع يطلعلي شي

اللي تعرفها او عندها فكره تخبرني

----------


## سلوة الخاطر ~

الى الغاليات اللي عندها استكرات الحنا ياليت اتفيدني

----------


## moonrak

مرحبا خواتي بغيت اسارو للبنوتات.......

بغيت اساور الدراهم

----------


## نصابو

*مرحب
بغيت حد من الخوات اللي تطلب من المواقع الاجنبيه
ابا نظارة راي باان .. اباها تطلب لي اياها من المووووووقع ..
http://uaewomen.net/upload//uploads/...e613371cc9.jpg

بليييز كفايه غش لنيه واايد انغشيت من بعظ التاجرات*

----------


## angle girl

ستيان شفاف ع الكااااااااامل ضرووووووووووووري

----------


## cυτəчαн

مرحبا 

منو عندها فساتين للإيجار ، و عبايه أعراس للإيجار 
تراسلني عالخاص

----------


## نانا الحيرانة

ابي زيت جنين القمح وين احصله الي تعرف تراسلني على الخاص ضروري

----------


## Magrora

بليئيئيئيز ضروري أريد عدسات ماكسيم لون أسود بليز

----------


## الرزينـــــــه

السلام عليكم
منو يبيع طقم للمكتب,, يكون شييك ,, الي عندها اطرشلي عالخاص

----------


## ونه ألم

> *هلا فديتكن
> 
> الحمد الله شريت فستان ولونه زهري ويا ذهبي 
> 
> الحين دور الاكسسوارات 
> 
> ابي شغبان ويا خاتم مع اسويره تكون اكسسوار للفستان
> 
> ويكون بسعر معقول
> ...

----------


## daimon_of_uae

> بنات امنوه اتبيع عود معطر بالعنبر او بصندل وقالت انه في واحد من عرووس ال نهيان طلبوا منها ؟؟؟
> 
> راسلوني بليز ع الخاص

----------


## ام مـوزة

*مرحبا خواتي

ابا قمصان رجالية شتوية و شالات رجالية !

بليز اللي عندها تراسلني عالخاص !*

----------


## مبتسمه

*آآآآآه دخت من اللف والدور دورت لين صفحة 40وماحصلت*  
*في تاجره نسيت اسمها تبيع جلابيات كلها تور وفيها بالأطراف دانتيل مع شيلتها وسعرها 200 - 300 درهم*  
*أبيها ضروووووووووووري لمناسبه*  
*ومشكورات خواتي*

----------


## جلكسي وردي

أنا صارلي فترة أدور على تاجرة ومش محصلتنها 
أنا أدور التاجرة اللي تبيع الخلطة السحرية هي كانت مطرشة لي رسالة عالخاص وانحذفت 
بنات اذا في وحدة تعرفها بليز تخبرني عنها

----------


## عيناااوية

بغيت شنطه احط فيها ذهبي من من التاجرات تقدر تساعدني

----------


## ايووومه

*بلييييييييييييييز ابا التاجرة ياسية اللي عندها فساتين اعرااااااس تدخل اليوم* 

*اللي تعرفها بلييييييييييييز خلوووها تدخل*

----------


## banota.a7

التاجره اللى تبيع الاساور اللى مثل اساور شيوخ دبي تراسلني ع الخاص للضرورهـ ـ ..

بسرررررررررررررررررعهـ ـ ..

----------


## bnt athahab

بغيت تلبينه اشتريها دوم من تاجره اسمها روح الوداع

----------


## رآحت أيامك ,

ابى كريم

دايموند تاتش

----------


## جصدونه

السلام عليكم شحالكم خواتي ؟
منو تقدر توفرلي شاي وولونغ الأصلي؟

----------


## كيرلي

السلام عليكم

أبحث عن بلايز Tops طويلة أنيقة تنفع للمحجبات وتكون مميزة وحلوة وغير تقليدية
ياريت اللي عندها موديلات لطلبي ترسل لي على الخاص اذا ممكن..  :Smile:

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابي جلابيت حامل دانتيل ضرووري باسرع وقت باقل كم 100 ، القياس اكس للارج 

اللي عندها تراسلني بالصور عالخاص

----------


## maimoona

مرحبا الغاليات منو ممكن توفر لي منتجات oferlime بس تكون من الإمارات - دبي
اطرش لي الكتالوج

----------


## happy song

*السلام عليكم 
ممكن حد يعرضلنا ادوات خياطة واشغال يدويه وكروشيه وتريكو
وانواع خيوط غير اللي متوفرة فالامارات (لان انواعها قليله بالنسبه للدول الاخرى) 
خصوصا ابره الكروشيه التونسي اللي مب موجوده فالامارات ! 
بعد ادوات تصميم وتشكيل الورق والعلب
*

----------


## silent tear

بنات منو تبيع بناطلين سترج شكلها مثل الجينز ؟؟؟؟؟؟ ترد علي ضرووري ^^

----------


## @أم زايد@

حبايبي بغيت هدية رجالية واذا في سوالف اتخص السيارة احسن بس بليييييييييييييييز ابا هالاسبوع

----------


## الحالمـة

يلي عندها جهاز رياضة من هالنوع وحابة تبيعه 

تراسلني بالتفاصيل

----------


## جفن الغدير

تاجرات النعول بليز وينكم

----------


## أم شهد2010

> ابي جلابيت حامل دانتيل ضرووري باسرع وقت باقل كم 100 ، القياس اكس للارج 
> 
> اللي عندها تراسلني بالصور عالخاص

----------


## جفن الغدير

ابغي وحده تروح لي السوق الصيني ولها عموله بليز

----------


## بنت الديـره

*

فديتكن بغيت مترجمة اتترجمي لي 3 صفحــات ع الأقل 3 أيام وبسعر حلوو على الأقل للصفحة 5 دراهم وبحولها كرصيد ضروووووري حبيباتي

+

كـريم تكبيـــــر الصدر*

----------


## همسه ولمسه

ابى شنطة مكياج العارضات و بسعر معقووول

----------


## أم مطر

تاجرات الكب كيك .. راسلوني حبيباتي ^_^

----------


## نـــووور الدنيا

السلام عليكم...

لو سمحتوا ابغي كفرات بلاك بيري كيرف..

----------


## زوجـة حـمـودي

*بغيت القماطات للمواليد على شكل (( نحلة )) و (( خنفسانه )) من فترة شفته من المنتدى*

----------


## ام شواخي

مرحـبا
ابى رابط الاخت الي تبيع شيل الصلاه بالدانتيل
ويزاكن الله الف خير

----------


## احلى خلود

تاجرات أرقام واصل الحلوه بليييييييييز راسلوني

----------


## girl_2000

اريد المشد الاندنوسي اللي ب 45بس ما اتذكر عند اي تاجره

----------


## التفاح الاخضر

من تقدر توفرلي hair drayer stand 
..

----------


## فوآغي

ابا موضووووع مال تاتو الحواجب .. لوول

----------


## ريما 17

انا ادور صبغ ظفور اسلامي و يكون سعره حلو

----------


## غلا قلبي_a

مرحبااا 

شحالكم ؟

اممم يغيت بدل و فساتين و جتزات ل عمر 10 الى 14 سنه 

بس بغيت ايكون هنيه ف الامارات لانه الطلبيه مستعجله و ما اقد اطلبها من برع البلاد 

فدييتكم ساعدوني

----------


## أم مطر

> تاجرات الكب كيك .. راسلوني حبيباتي ^_^

----------


## أم ود!د

أبغي قلم حنا لونه اسود

----------


## نـــووور الدنيا

> السلام عليكم...
> 
> لو سمحتوا ابغي كفرات بلاك بيري كيرف..




؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## alo.ksa

بليز بنات انا ادور على شنطه lv الكولكشن الي نزل مرسوم عليه ورود او الي مكتوب عليه بالالوان الصارخه بليززززززززززززز تردو علي الي عندها سواء جديده او مستعمله وحابه تبيعا ناا ممكن اشتريها منها

لا اله الا انت سبحانك اني كنت من الظالمين

----------


## miss_sweety

بنات بلييييز منو تبيع او اتسوي كفرات بلاك بيري بولد ؟؟ 


بغيته ضروري

----------


## بنت زايد@

هلا بغيت مياليات السياره الي تي با لارقام من التاجرات باسرع وقت لو سمحتن

----------


## { الغلآ }

من التاجره اللي تبيع سلاسل عليها الاسامــي ؟

----------


## The Dream

ابي المفرش المضيء ضرووووري

----------


## cupcake3

بغيت هالماسك Queen Helene Mint Julep Masque

----------


## *فرااااشة*

ممكن اي احد فيكم يعطيني حركات وموديلات للحوامل حلوووووووووووووه

----------


## نصابو

مرحب بغيت شيل الصفوه ..
ســــــــاده .. ملوووووونات

في وحده من التاجرات راسلتنيه وبنت خالي الله يهدها مسحت الرسايل 
خخخخخ
المهم ابا بـ اسعار معقووووووله .. لنيه اعرف كم سعرها الاصلي فالسوق خخخخ لاكن السوق بعيد عني 
المهم اللي عندها تراسلنيه ..

----------


## %مغــرورة%

مراحب....
انا طلبي شوي غير هع
انا ابي قطوة صغيرونه و كيوتيه او ارنوب صغيرون اذا ممكن!!!!

----------


## أم أريج

> من تقدر توفرلي hair drayer stand 
> ..


وانا بعد ...وبسعر مقبول طبعا

----------


## Sugar & Spice

مرحب

بغيت ملف التاجره اللي عندها توزيعات 

بيض القش الحجم الصغير

----------


## الامل موجود

حد توفر لي مكياج 
اريد كريم اساس يكون خفيف ع البشره و يغطي العيوب
وبعد اريد كريم للمناسبات

----------


## ذبحني هواه

بغيت زيت النمل ....

----------


## {..غيوره..}

مرحبـاآ .. منو تبيع او ممكن توفرلـي نظارات ري بان بهالألوان و يكون بحدود ال400 وتحت[/U]  .. 

فريم فظي و عدسه فظيه عاااكس وابا اعرف سايز هالنظارتين شو ؟


و مثل فريم هالنظاره بالضبط و العدسه لان شي فريم ذهبي بس غير 


بس ابا العدسه تكوون جي مب ناقزه هع 

شكراا

----------


## حفيدة القمر

بغيت المراضع الصغيرة اللي تستخدم كتوزيعات للمواليد وتعليقات وصور الجدران ....... وكذلك أريد المراضع الكبيرة جدا الي ممكن أحطها في غرفة الولادة كتزيين

----------


## أم العنوود

> مرحبا 
> 
> منو عندها فساتين للإيجار ، و عبايه أعراس للإيجار 
> تراسلني عالخاص


أنا بعد أرجو مراسلتي على الخاص محتاجة فساتين سهرة

----------


## ام حمد123

يابنات ابا حرمه تاعرف اتسوي مكياج حلو مع التسريحه وا تاي الين البيت

----------


## فراولة VIP

منو تقدر اتوفرلي وحده من هالعربات

----------


## احتاجك..

> منو تقدر اتوفرلي وحده من هالعربات

----------


## عذوورة

منو تقدر توفرلي اطقم لوشن+شاور جل+ عطر الجسم
شرات اللي في بودي شوب
بسعر معقول

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابغي حد ييبلي اغرااض من مطار دبي لابوظبي (( بيكب )) ضروووري

----------


## أم ود!د

> ابا أقلام الحنا اللي عندها اتراسلني عالخاص

----------


## red apple

العضوووة فديت قلبي

الي كااانت تطلبلنا من موقع فكتوريا سيكرت 


الي يعرف الرابط الشخصي مالها بليييز طرشووولي ايااه 

ضرووووري

----------


## BabY_Sol3eiah

السلام عليكم

منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع ال

Baby Wipes Case

اللي يكون نفس البوكس و نحط فيه مناديل الاطفال و يخليها داااافيه

----------


## super girl

خاص لتاجرات الفجيرة

بليز يا تاجرات الفجيرة منو تبيع فناجين البسكويت ؟؟
ظروري الله يخليكم

بليز ع الخاص لاني ما احدر المنتدى وايد

----------


## العروس راك

خاص لتاجرات عجمان 
منو تقدر توفر لي أقمشة خام بالجملة من محلات بعجمان
وبيكون لها نسبة معينة 
اللي تقدر تراسلني عالخاص
ضروووووووووووووووري

----------


## العروس راك

أبغي كريم أو أي مستخدم لتفتيح المناطق الحساسة 
أبغيه يكون مجرب وفعال وبسعر حلو وما أبغي أشتري شي وما يفيدني 
رجاءا المصداقية ،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## Magrora

بنات. أبي المرأيا اللي تكبر. للمكياج اللي تكون دائريه وأقدر اسحبها وأحركها بأي اتجاه.

----------


## بنت ختوم

ابي وحده من الخوات تسوي ورق عنب بالبهارات مو بس عيش و ليمون و نكهه 
لا انا احبه يكون مثل المجبوس يعني فيه بهارات
و اللي تسوي تراسلني ضروري

----------


## بلا قيود

بغيت صبغ اضااافر اسلااامي




كل الالوان

----------


## صيعريه

منو من التاجرات اللي عندها ملابس اطفال ماركات آرمني وقيبموري وديور او تقدر توفر لي بلييييز من زماااان وانا ادور فالمنتدى

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابغي هاردسك .. منو تقدر تييبه لي اللي بالكارفور وبعطيها عمولة بس تييب لي فاتروته ..

عسب الضمان 

بس الله يخليكم الجاادة تقول باخذ على مشواري كذا بس 

مو سبعين رساله لاني مابقدر ادش المنتدى مثل قبل 

وتييبه عندي مابي شركة التوصيل .. انا فالشاامخة

----------


## ام حمد123

:Salam Allah: ابا وحده اتبيع جلابيات مع دانتيل حلو بس مايكون وايد غالي

----------


## البزيا

منو من التاجرات اتبع هذا اللبان مره خذته بس نسيت اسمهاا ..

----------


## The Dream

ابى اكمااام اليد بس مب بس دانتيل ابي حركاات عجييبه فيونكاااات والووان حلووه

----------


## The Dream

ابي ستااند او علاقة للشنطة

----------


## غاية لا تدرك

مرحبا ابا عطر مكاليف اللي فيه الساعة

----------


## جفن الغدير

1-وحده تطلبي من موقع

و

2-وحده توفرلي 
الثلج هوو على شكل البودر ويوم تخلطينه بالماي يصير ثلج




و

3-الحوض البلاستيك ابغي نفس هذا بالضبص او اللون يكون غير

----------


## BabY_Sol3eiah

> السلام عليكم
> 
> منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع ال
> 
> Baby Wipes Case
> 
> اللي يكون نفس البوكس و نحط فيه مناديل الاطفال و يخليها داااافيه

----------


## أفراح

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتوا بغيت جلابيات البيت فيها حركات مثل الدانتيل مع شيل تكون أشكالها حلوة
وطولها 160 ضروري في أسرع وقت ممكن
وإذا في مجال إني أيي عنها وأختار بعد أحسن وإذا ما شي مجال مب مشكلة بس أرجوكم في أسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## [email protected]

بغيت بروشات فكتورية شرات اللي يركبونها عالعبي..

ابا كمية. منو تقدر توفره لي اطرش لي عالخاص  :Smile:

----------


## cυτəчαн

مساء الـورد //

اللي اتبيع التشقير الشفاف تكلمني ضروري . .

----------


## نصابو

خاطريه فـ بثيث خخخخخخخخخ
صبروو بخبركم اي واحد ابا
مره كنت فـ جامعة عيمان وكانت عدنا حفله حق الابلوات بس خخخخ عقب بخبركم ليش رزيت بـ ويهيه
المهم
واهناك كلت بثيث وشربت قهوه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
المهم
شكل البثيث جيه شرات الورده مسوينه ..
وطعمه يم يم يمييييييييييييي
خاطريه فييه منو بتوفره ليييه ..
اباه مظبووووووووووط

----------


## راعيـة الاودي

هلااا خواااتي التاجرات 
ابي شراشف السرير و الاهم من هذا ابيها اتكون كيج سايز و يفضل اتكون بحشو لاني تعبت وانا ادور شراشف بحشو بلييييز اللي تقدر اتساعدني لا تبخل علي
اترياااكن

----------


## أم ود!د

ابغي قلم حنا اسود بليييييييز

----------


## نجمة متالقة

ابي جلابيات دانتيل بس حبذا يكون تفصيل لانيما بحصل طولي وابيهم باسعار معقولة مب غالي وايد

----------


## أفراح

السلام عليكم
لو سمحتوا بغيت جلابيات البيت فيها حركات مثل الدانتيل مع شيل تكون أشكالها حلوة
وطولها 60 ضروري في أسرع وقت ممكن
وإذا في مجال إني أيي عنها وأختار بعد أحسن وإذا ما شي مجال مب مشكلة بس أرجوكم في أسرع وقت ممكن

----------


## cute ^_^

بنآآآآت لو سمحتوو
منو تبيع اغراض البدكير والمناكير
اللي عندها تكلمني ^^

----------


## المصارعه

منو تبيع السبلج باج الي ع شكل بشت

----------


## عذوورة

منو تقدر توفرلي ساري هندي
بس يكون حلو

----------


## عذوورة

> *<H1>منو تقدر اتوفر هالنوع من الشنط وبسعر حلوو ؟؟؟؟* 
> 
> </H1>

----------


## banota.a7

الغاليات منو اللى تبيع عصير هووليووود للضروره

----------


## زوجـة حـمـودي

*انا شايفه من فترة وحده اتبيع قماطات على شكل نحلة وخنفسانة واشياء حلوووه 

لاني محتاجة هالاشياء الغريبه*

----------


## الرروح44

السلام عليكم خواتي بغيت الكحل لي يستخدمونة لي يعدلن لي هو يحطونة عن طريق الريشو او الفرشاة ومايسيح الاسود الغامج لي ماينزل .ويرسم رسم .

----------


## أميرة بلادي

مرحبا بغيت التاجرة اللي تسوي سلاسل نلبسهم في اليد ...مكتوب عليها الاسم اللي نبغيه ..؟
منو هاي التاجرة ..
بليز بغيته ضروري ..

----------


## شقااااوي

بليييييييييييز بغيت وحده اتفصل جلابيات للمرابي

----------


## راعيـة الاودي

ابي فستان سهره يفضل يكون لونه اصفر و قياسه لارج 
اللي عندها اتراسلني ع الخاص 
و اللي عندها فساتين قياس لارج بس اللون مب مثل ما ابي بعد عادي 
اترياكن خووواااتي

----------


## nuara111

مرحباا..خواااتي منو تقدر توفر لي اكسسوااارات ماركااات ؟؟

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

شووزات كعب بالوااااان نيوون وفاااقعه شرات جيييه 


بس بديزاينات ثاااانيه

----------


## um.3hmad

أبغي ستاند للتوزيعات لونه فضي أو أزرق

----------


## حاسة سادسة

مرحباا
خواتي بغيت وحدة توفر لي موبايل وردي كيووت ضرووري

----------


## أميرة بلادي

مرحبا بس حبيت انوه التاجرات ..
اني طلبت هالاساور اللي ينلبسن باليد .. 

بغيتهن يكونن 


الاساور اللي الاسم يكون مكتوب بالعربي مثل عائشة ,, هدى ... الخ ..
اللي يكونن مكتوبات بالحديد .. 

ضروري حبيباتي ..

----------


## ام المزيون

هــــــــــــــــلا

بغيت عــدسات ملونه .. بغيت لون اســـــــــود !!

----------


## bellegirl

بغيت تاجرة تسوي لي توقيع  :Smile:

----------


## العمودية

مراحب خواتي
في احد يقدر يوفرلي رقم اتصالات مميز 
والسموحه

----------


## مشتاقة لقطر

ابي وحدة تطلب لي من النت وتكون عمولتها معقولة مثل زووميات او بنت زايد بس ماعرف اذا بعدهم يقدمون هالخدمة والا خلاص اذا فيه احد ياريت تراسلني وبيكون لي تعامل دايم معاها .. 

بس بشرط ما تبيع نفس اللي بتطلبه لي .. 

للعلم انا من بوظبي لشهولة التواصل

----------


## شهرالزاد

بليييييييييز اللي ترسم على الدلال البيضاء ويا فنايلها وملتها ووالصينيه تراسلني ضوروي

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

بغيت المفرش المضيئ بسعر حلووووووو

ياريت ع الخاص

----------


## bellegirl

بغيت المفرش المضيئ بسعر حلووووووو

----------


## راعيـة الاودي

بغيت جلابية كويتية بسعر حلوووو 
بلييييز اللي عندها اتراسلني ع الخاص

----------


## نصابو

> خاطريه فـ بثيث خخخخخخخخخ
> صبروو بخبركم اي واحد ابا
> مره كنت فـ جامعة عيمان وكانت عدنا حفله حق الابلوات بس خخخخ عقب بخبركم ليش رزيت بـ ويهيه
> المهم
> واهناك كلت بثيث وشربت قهوه خخخخخخخخخخخخخخخخ
> المهم
> شكل البثيث جيه شرات الورده مسوينه ..
> وطعمه يم يم يمييييييييييييي
> خاطريه فييه منو بتوفره ليييه ..
> اباه مظبووووووووووط


مابا وحده تحسب لي بالحبه خخخخ جيه وين عايشين احنا .. يوم باخذ باخذ بسعر الكيلووو
ولو تندلون مكان يسوي اللي اباه فـ عيمان او الشارجه بعد بكووون شاكره لكن ^_^

----------


## Bent_Almaleh

بنااااااااااااااااااااااااااااات انا بعد 20 يوم بربي ان شاء الله ..وبولد قيصريه للاسف .......المهم بغيت شي يشل الكرشه لان هال حمل وااااايد طلعتلي كرشششششه والكل يتحراني حامل بتووم ...ف ابا شي يكون اوكي واروم استعمله ولاتنسووووون اني والده بكون بقيصريه .....بلييييييييز ردو علي

----------


## أم هداوي

السلام عليكم 
بغيت بوك رجالي حجمه كبير وفيه سحاب ... 
مب مهم اللون ... ولو ماركه بعد عادي ... 
المهم عندي انه يشل وايد .. وفيه سحاب ... 
ضرووووري .. 

وبغيت بعد مانيكان كامل ... 
يعني يبدا من الراس لين تحت ... 
بسعر منااااسب ... 
ضروووووووووووووووووووووووري 

أتريا ردودكم ..

----------


## أمل سالم

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله...خواتي بغيت لفافة الورق عنب بنوعية جيدة.

----------


## um sahoola

السلام عليكم

بنات لوسمحتي ابغي قواطي شفااف مالت حلويات منو تقدر اتوفرلي بسعر اوكي

----------


## احتاجك..

ابغي اقلام الاذكار + سجادات الجيب ضرووووووووري وتكون ف الامارات

----------


## نفحة عطر22

مرحبا خواتي ب
بغيت مثل هالنظاهره ريبان سودا

----------


## um.3hmad

بغيت اللبس السعودي (البشت) للمواليد الأولاد الرضع

----------


## Nsayem37173

> تاجرات الأرقام
> 
> بغيت وحدة توفري رقم إتصالات 050
> 
> نهايته 37173 ،، واللي تراسلني تكتب العنوان رقم إتصالات
> 
> لأني ما أقرأ كل الرسايل ع طووووووول وثااااااااانكس مقدما ^ــــــــــــ^

----------


## نجمة متالقة

ابي جلابيات دانتيل او غيرهم بس ابيهم باسعار معقولة ما ابيهم ب 200 و300 ظروووووووري

----------


## بنت[email protected]ابوظبي

مرحبا بالتاجرات
ياليت تساعدوني ابغا احد يوفرلي فناجين البسكوت بالشوكلاته للقهوه
انا حصلتها بالرياض سعرها للعلبه فيها 12 حبه ب 18 ريال بس للي تطلب فوق 6 علب
بس من غير مصاريف الشحن
اذا بحصلها بنفس السعر او على الاكثر 20 درهم للعلبه بيكون مناسب
ياليت تردون علي بسرعه عندي مناسبه قريب
او الي تعرف وين تنباع بالامارات تخبرني
وجزاكم الله الف خير

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

> شووزات كعب بالوااااان نيوون وفاااقعه شرات جيييه 
> 
> 
> بس بديزاينات ثاااانيه

----------


## عذوورة

منو يقدر يوفرلي شرات هالشنط بسعر معقول
عادي اذا كانت الالوان مختلفة

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا اللعاب الزوجيه باسعار رخيصه يعني شوي زياده عن اسعار السعوديه ..و المفرش المضيْ

----------


## ام المزيون

الالعاب الزوجيه بسعر معقول 
و
يعني .... شغلات رومانسيه ^_^

----------


## بنت[email protected]ابوظبي

طالبة من التاجرات اللي تقدر توفرلي فناجين البسكوت للقهوه
ابا اقل الاسعار يلا فتحنا المزادعلى مين بيرسي العطى
يلا ياتاجرات همتكم

----------


## شـــوآآآخي 84

الغاليات منوه التاجره اللي اتبيع شنطة البر وكل الاحتياجات فيها ...
بليز اباه ضروري ..

----------


## ام المزيون

خواتي

بغيت الاكمام اللي تنلبس تحت العباه .. بس مااااااابي ساده !!

----------


## شهرالزاد

فديتكم انا ابي حامل الجوال مال الشاحن اللون اسود
 :Sobhan:

----------


## بيبي حبيبي

من التاجرة اللي تبيع قماطات غريبة
والتاجرة اللي تبيع لبس تنكري للاطفال

بس لا تاخرون علي بالرد

----------


## بنت الإمارات~

> منو يقدر يوفرلي شرات هالشنط بسعر معقول
> عادي اذا كانت الالوان مختلفة





منو يقدر يوفرلي شرات هالشنط

----------


## دهن_العود

*هلا* 

*حبيباتي انا ادور على التاجره زري*

*اللي اتبيع الجلابيات ممكن اتحطولي رابطهاااااااااااا*



*وادور على التاجره اللي اتبيع الطقم المفرش مال سرير البيبي بلييييييييز اللي تعرفها اتحط رابطها هني*

*لاني ابغي اخذ منها لللبيبي اليديد*

*وسعرها حلو* 


*اطقم مثل اللي في البيبي شوب*

----------


## gabgirl

انا ابا بجامة ميكي ماوس :55:

----------


## ذبحني هواه

بغيت هدايا اتكون للسياره ...

----------


## احتاجك..

ابا اقلام الاذكار تقريبا 100 حبة ويا ريت لو السعر درهم للقلم

----------


## بنوتة متميزة

> الالعاب الزوجيه بسعر معقول 
> و
> يعني .... شغلات رومانسيه ^_^


انا بعد ابغي فديتكن طرشلي الرابط

----------


## بنت الغربيه

مرحباا 

حبيت اعرف وين الاقي  علاقه شرات هذي 



[/QUOTE]

----------


## ريم2009

> منو يقدر يوفرلي شرات هالشنط


وانا بعد؟

----------


## ريم2009

> منو يقدر يوفرلي شرات هالشنط بسعر معقول
> عادي اذا كانت الالوان مختلفة


وانا بعد اريد شراتهن

----------


## بنت الغربيه

ممكن رابط طيف وردي التاجره الفضيه

----------


## بنــت الـعـين

اريد اضاءات زوجية 

بس اشياء حلوة

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

أبي عبايات بحرينية بس ساده 
فري سايز

ابغي عبايات بحرينية .. ساده .. فري سايز .. والاسعار مب أكثر عن 300

يا تاجرات .. أبي عبايات بحرينية .. شرات هاللي بنات الجامعه يلبسووونهاا
تكون وااسعه من فوق لين تحت . . ومفتوحة.. والاكمام وااسعه وطايحة على تحت

----------


## bellegirl

يا تاجرات .. أبي عبايات بحرينية .. شرات هاللي بنات الجامعه يلبسووونهاا
تكون وااسعه من فوق لين تحت . . ومفتوحة.. والاكمام وااسعه وطايحة على تحت


me tooo

----------


## شوكليت توي

ابغي تحاميل الملح ضروري

ياليت التاجرة تراسلني

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي الابجورة الى فيها كلام رومانسي

----------


## BabY_Sol3eiah

> السلام عليكم
> 
> منو من التاجرات اللي تبيع ال
> 
> Baby Wipes Case
> 
> اللي يكون نفس البوكس و نحط فيه مناديل الاطفال و يخليها داااافيه

----------


## فراشة وردية

خواتي بغيت سيايد و شيل الصلاه الطقم

----------


## !!قلب طفل!!

خواتي .. 
منووو التاجره اللي تبيع شنطة المكياج هذي ..؟؟؟؟؟


أترياااااااااا ردكم خواتي .. ^_^

----------


## ام توتو 20

منو الي تبيع سوالف الاغراءات الرومانسية اهمها النكهات وغيرها وغيرها

----------


## عطورة

بغيت منتوجات ايفا للبشرة

وايفا بالصبار للشعر 

وكريم ايفا للشعر والبشرة

بس يكون في الإمارات

مااداني سوالف التحويل

يعني سلم واستلم

----------


## قصة عذابي

بغيت المشد الاندونيسي مع الحزام

----------


## ام منصور^-^

أبا سجادات الجيب الماركات اللي ب 3 دراهم
وابا اقلام الذكر اللي الحبة ب 1 درهم

اللي عندها تخبرني لاني أبا بالجملة^^ وياليت لو تكون من الامارات

----------


## بنت الغربيه

مرحباا 

منو تقدر توفرلي شرات هالنعول 

اذا لونهن اسود ايكون زين

----------


## الروح_زايد

بغيت اعرف اسم التاجرة او الراااااابط ماااالها والله تعبت ادور اففف

اللي تبيع جاكيتات ارماني اللي من امرييييييييييييكااااا

----------


## Femtotoy

عاجل 
بغيت شنطة كبيرة الي ممكن احط فيها المكياج العلب المائية للمكيب والكريمية مثل راعيات الصالون
مرة شفت وحده وايد حلوه عليها رسومات مميزة بالابيض والاسود رسومات بنات روعة
اتريا ردكم

----------


## AL-jawaher

لو سمحتو يا التاجرات منو تبيع اغراض المساج بروايح حلوه بس بسعر معقول تراسلني؟

----------


## تباسكو99

طلبي غريب ..... ابغي رصيد لبطاقة الثريا ,,,,, والي توفرلي البطاقة ,, برسل لها البيزات وفوقهن زياده ^^
ضروري اليوووم

----------


## بنت الغربيه

احم احم وايد طلبتنا ما توقف ابا رابط تاجره تبيع جاكيتات رجاليه

----------


## الفجـر

اللي يقدر يوفرلي من تايلند تاجره او غيرها

وراح يكون لها نسبة لكن اهم شي انها تعرضه بنفس السعر لاني اعرف الاسعار

وطبعا بعطيها نسبة على تعبها


لاني ابي كمية 



سن بلوك وديودرنت

----------


## خطيرة الملامح

لو سمحتوا يا لتاجرات ابا حبوب السيبوتريم للتنحيف ....

----------


## واثقة الخطى77

ابي وحدة تسوي لي شرات البزنس كارد .. اقصد يعني بطاقة ومكتوب فيها شي .. تقريبا ابي 70 بطاقة وابي شرايط مكتوب عليها الكلام اللي بختاره وابي مصاحف

----------


## بنت الغربيه

بليز منو تقدر توفر لي جاكيت جلد رجالي يكون راقي اسود او بني

----------


## عذوورة

منو تقدر توفرلي قطعة شيفون لماركة اجنر

----------


## سدره المنتهى

اريد قمصااااان بييييييض للمدرسه ويكونن كشششششششخه ^^

اللي عندها ترآآآسلني ع الخاااص ~

----------


## الامل موجود

من توفر ملابس للرقص؟؟

----------


## أم راشــــــد

الغوالي منوه منكن اتوفر بضايع من امريكا ؟ او من مواقع اوروبيه و امريكيه ؟

----------


## miss ibrahim

منو التاجرة اللي كان عندها ماكينة كوفي ماشين بس بنكهات مختلفة و راقية

----------


## ام حمد123

:Salam Allah:  امنو تاكدر تيبلي جلابيات بدانتيل مع الصور والاسعار مش غاليه

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

منو تقدر توفر لي جواتي من موقع نيو لوك

ومنو التاجره الي تبييع حمام بخار منزلي بسعر 300 وشي ؟؟؟ لاني بغيييته ><

----------


## أم عهووود

السلاام عليكم خواتي التاجرات 

ياليت تساعدوني بغيت التاجره الي تبيع عقال دهن العود + وطاوله الابتوب

للضروووووووووووووره

اترياااا ردودكم ع الخااااااااااص

----------


## The Dream

منووو عندهاا الملاااعق والصحووون الاكواااب المضيئة ؟؟؟؟

----------


## um sahoola

السلام عليكم

ابغي الفرااش الرومانسية مضيئة واشياء حق الرومانسية

وبسعر الحلو

----------


## غلاه

التاجره اللي عندها استعداد ترسل عينات من دخونها وعطوراتها 


تخبرني 


واللي ماتعترف ولاتعتمد مبدا اشم الدخون والعطر قبل مايندفع مبلغه 
الله يوفقها ومبداها مايناسبني


واللي ودهاولا ماعندها مانع على شرطي تراسلني

----------


## بقايا زجاج

هلاا خواتي

من فتره في عضوة عرضت معجون تبييض اسنان من الفحم... ودورت عليه اليوم فالمول البرونزي بس للاسف ماحصلته ... ممكن حد يفيدني

----------


## أم عهووود

السلاام عليكم خواتي التاجرات 

ياليت تساعدوني بغيت التاجره الي تبيع عقال دهن العود + وطاوله الابتوب

للضروووووووووووووره

اترياااا ردودكم ع الخااااااااااص

----------


## صمت الروووح

عزيزاتي من توفر لي
bathina كريم للمعه للجسم
او تعرف المكان الي اشتريه منه

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

بغيت اطقم شيل الصلاة مع السجادة بس تكون الشيله مخيوطه

----------


## سامرية الليل

منو تبيع جاكيتات لبنوتة عمرها سنة ونص.. 

ابا جاكيت يدفي وشكله حلو وكيوت.. يعني يصلح حق طلعة مكان.. 

الحين الجو بارد وما حصلت شي حلو يناسب بنتي

----------


## أم عواشه

لو سمحتن خواتي بغيت مذيبة الككاو بليييييييييييييز

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

منو تقدر اتييب لي موبايل نوكيا جديد وأصلي (nokia E97) .... وبسعر حلوووووووووو
حصلته تقريبا بـ1000 درهم في أحد المواقع... لكن ما أقدرت اشتريه
الموقع مش مؤمن...

----------


## الشمعة المضيئة

> منو التاجرة اللي كان عندها ماكينة كوفي ماشين بس بنكهات مختلفة و راقية


وانا بعد

----------


## ام خالدالحبوب

وين ممكن الاقي كريم البابايا 5في 1 العادي؟ فبوظبي ولا الشهامه

----------


## alyazi

سااااااااااااااااااااااااعدوني الي عندها فستان ايناسب امتان في ال 80 و طول 159 توني مربيه اطرشلي على الخاص الصور

----------


## جست نيم

ساعدوني اللي عندها مانيكان بأيد و راس اطرشلي صور ع الخاص

----------


## nooralsham

السلام عليكم

بنات وين ممكن أحصل مثل هالبدلات أو منو تقدر توفر لي اياهن؟؟؟







واذا في وحده من التاجرات تبيعهم تكلمني بليز...

فحفظ الرحمن

----------


## همسه ولمسه

التاجره ام شهد اللي تبيع الالعاب وينها تراسلني ضروري

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي التاجرات الي يشترون الفساتين

----------


## UM ZAYED1

> ابغي التاجرات الي يشترون الفساتين

----------


## um.3hmad

أنا بعد أبغي التاجرات إللي يشترون الفساتين بليييييز

----------


## شوكليت توي

أنا ادور التاجرة الي تبيع تحاميل الملح الي تعرفها تطرشلي رابطها

----------


## أونه!

*مرحبا
منو من التاجرات تقدر تفتح لي حساب رابيدشير ؟*

----------


## red apple

منو من التاجرات تقدر تطلب لي من موقع فور افر 21

----------


## أم العنوود

> السلام عليكم
> 
> بنات وين ممكن أحصل مثل هالبدلات أو منو تقدر توفر لي اياهن؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ...



البدل تجنن
أختي أنا غيرت منج
أنا بعد ابغي حق بنوتاتي نفس اللبسلت بالظبط
لعمر 3 سنوات 
و6 سنوات

----------


## هـدوء الـنفس

بغيت اسأل حد يبيع الحنا البيضاء لني سمعت انها روعة للجسم وانا توني عضوة جديدة دار راس فالمنتدى وما عرفت اي تاجرة تبيعهااااااااااااا

----------


## Nsayem37173

تاجرات الأرقام

بغيت وحدة توفري رقم إتصالات 050

نهايته 37173 ،، واللي تراسلني تكتب العنوان رقم إتصالات

لأني ما أقرأ كل الرسايل ع طووووووول وثااااااااانكس مقدما ^ــــــــــــ^

----------


## سرااااب

أبي أجااااااااااار فلفل صنع بيت
بليز اللي عندها تراسلني

----------


## صمت الروووح

ابغى الشموع العادية الي تشتغل ع البطارية او تكون ماتتضرر في الماء اريدها ظروري اليوم بهذي اليومين اتمنى الرد ليا ع الخاص بااقرب وقت من خواتي التاجرات

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تبيع ساعة ماركة اجنر ؟؟؟ ويكون الدفع سلم استلم .. 
وسعره حلووو .. 



http://*****.com/up/upfiles/nTl85840.gif

----------


## noor87

مطــــــــلوب
ســــــــــاعـــــــــات 
FOSSIL FOSSIL FOSSIL FOSSIL

----------


## كل الحلا

مطلووووووووب

جهاز تكبير الصدر

----------


## مس كشخهـ

منو تقدر توفر لي بطاقات مكتوب عليها كلام عن الحب والرومانسيه ابا كميه الله يخليكم

----------


## مــــلاك شوق

مرحبااااا

بغيت اعرف منو من تاجرات للي فالمنتدى من الفجيره

ظروووري بليييز

----------


## Dreamer

مطـــــــــــــلــــــــــــــوب 

رسوم متحركة القديمة (رسوم الثمانينات )  :Big Grin: 

لو في سيديات يكون احسن بعد 

إلي تقدر اتوفرلي اياهم تراسلني على الخاص بليز

شكرا

----------


## noor87

مطــــــــلوب
ســــــــــاعـــــــــات 
FOSSIL FOSSIL FOSSIL FOSSIL

----------


## عذوورة

ابا ادوات العناية بالاظافر
العلبة كامل

----------


## غالبيه

المهم انا ابا بووك رجالي ماركه بحدووود 700 درهم ....
واللي حد يعرف من المنتدى يبيع بخبرني ضرووووؤري 
وابا اي ماركه معروووفه غنيه عن التعريف 
ويكوووون نيووووو يديد

التواااصل ع الخاااااص

----------


## لميس85

السلام عليكم ^^

1)ابي هدية رجالية

2)ابي افصل شيل

----------


## ام المزيون

خواتي التاجرات اللي تبيعن العدسات الملونه
بغيت عدسه لون اسود !!

----------


## كوين فاشن

*في تاجره كانت اتسوي تواقيع مقابل رصيد ؟؟؟؟َ!!



اباها تتواصل وياي ع الخــآص ^___^


أو


اي عضوه او تاجره يعرفون يسوون عادي بعد 

بــس يفضل لو في ديزاينات جاهزه عشان اشوف شغلها ^___^*




*خلاص خواتي حصلت طلبي ^___^

وشكرا لكل من تواصل وياي عبر الخاص 1000شكـــــــــــــــــــــر*

----------


## ام حمد123

امنو تاكدر اتوفرلي قطع قطن 
الستلام عن طريق سلم واستلم

----------


## أم سعادة

السلام عليكم من عندها الخلطة السحري للمتزوجات

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

بغيت اطلب هدية رجالية او باقة وردد كبييييييييرة وتكون مغلفة الهدية و تكون مرتبة ضروووووري

----------


## كل الحلا

منو تقدر توفر لي 
جهاز تكبير وشد الصدر

----------


## islam girl

> ابغى الشموع العادية الي تشتغل ع البطارية او تكون ماتتضرر في الماء اريدها ظروري اليوم بهذي اليومين اتمنى الرد ليا ع الخاص بااقرب وقت من خواتي التاجرات


 وانا بعد

----------


## $ام غليس $

ابغي ورق جدراان ظرووووووووووووووووووووووووووووري

----------


## red apple

*منو عندهااا شي ما يخلي الشعر يطلــع نهاااااائيااا 

و النتيجة مضمووونه و السعر حلوو*

----------


## بدر البدووور

مطلوووب اكسسورات ليالي زوجية 
او اي شي ينفع لليلة رومانسية
ظروري ظروري

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

منو التاجرة اللي تبيع شنط الاكسسوارات و الساعات 
استاندات الشغاب ... الخ 
و اريد وحده تقدر تسوي لي هدايا

----------


## سلهوؤوده

السلام عليكم بغيت رابط التاجره اماراتيه ..تبيع طقم شنط السفر 

وبغيت بجامات نوعيتهم حلوووه 

يسلمووو اترياكن

----------


## بنت الشوامس

ابا رابط التاجرة اللي ممكن تطلبلي من النت 
ولكم جزيل الشكر

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

الغاليات ابا وحده تبيع 
لوشنات بروايح مختلفه ( فرنسي عربي فواكه الخ )
و تقدر تغلفهم بشكل انيق و حلو 
اهم شي اباه يوم الثلاثاااء و انا من الغربية 
دخلييييييييييكم

----------


## نبض القلم

بغيت اكسسوارات حلوه لفستاني عاجل 

منو تقدر توفر لي

----------


## العروس N

بغيت نعال لعرس كعب عادي مب عالي وايد مناسب لحامل 
إذا كعب عالي افضل يكون بمستوى واحد يعني مب نازل من جدام وعالي من ورا 

كحلي أو بنفسجي أو فضي


عاجل جدا جدا

----------


## green eyes

منو التاجره الي تبيع هااي الحلاوه؟

----------


## jakleen

بغيت عباة عرس منو يقدر يساعدني

----------


## قـلـبي حـنون

ابا فستاااااااااااااان 

حلووووو و
فخم 
قيااااااااااس XL اكس لارج 

يا بيع ولا ايجار

----------


## بنوته وافتخر

[QUOTE=بنوته وافتخر;18480163]منو تقدر توفر لي جواتي من موقع نيو لوك

----------


## ::قصـــــايد::

خواتي 

منوه تعرف عضوه عندنا في المنتدى تصمم وتنفذ فواتير المحلات ويا اجياسهن وكارد المحل ؟؟


بليز لي عندها اي فكره ياريت تراسلني ع الخاص

وتسلمووون يارب

----------


## شوق98

بنات اللي تعرف التاجره اللي تبيع دخون البنفسج تراسلني عالخاص واعتقد انها تاجرة ذهبيه او فضيه 
سووا فيني معروف

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر توفرلي سوارة الضغط ؟؟ لون احمر واسود او او وردي واسود او او اسود 



وساعة اجنر ؟؟؟

----------


## to0omy

منو تقدر تطلبلي من مواقع عالانترنت بأسرع وقت ممكن ؟؟؟؟؟ تراسلني عالخاص بليز

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت بيجامات للكبار .. اسعار حلوه !!

----------


## فتاة الشاطئ

ابااا وحده منكم تعطيني رااابط تاجره تبيع قماطات اطفال

----------


## اميرة الخوافي

مشكورة يالغاليات بس انا ابا فساتين اعراس بأسعار مناسبة
الله يخليكم اللي تبيع تطرش على الخاص نبا ضروري*_*

----------


## شموخ طفله

السلام عليكم

لوو سمحتووا يالتاجراات

منو تقدر توفرلي علاقة شغابات وعلاقه للاسااور 

ياليت اللي عندهاا اطرشلي رساله ع الخااص ف انتظااركم

----------


## بدر البدووور

ابااااااااا الشنطة اللي في تووووووووووقيعي

----------


## EYES

هلا حبيباتي التاجرات 


منو اتبيع نعول هلـ الاشكال 

بليززززززز ابغي ضروري 



[IMG][/IMG]

----------


## قلب شجي

احم

لو سمحتن ابا شااي وولينغ

بس التوصييل سلم واستلم 

ماااااااقدر احول او ايداع 

اللي تعرف حد ولا اي حد من التاجرات بكوون شااكره لهاا

----------


## مواهب

السلام عليكم
أنا بغيت ملابس أطفال عمر تسع شهور لسنه ونص 
أنتظر رسايلكن

----------


## مشتاقة لقطر

ابي قلم الاذكار 50 حبة عاااااجل على ابوظبي التاجرات اللي عندها ندي وقت للتسلمي الفوري ما بابي انتظر شحن لان ماعتراسلني

----------


## عذوورة

> هلا حبيباتي التاجرات 
> 
> 
> منو اتبيع نعول هلـ الاشكال 
> 
> بليززززززز ابغي ضروري 
> 
> 
> 
> [IMG][/IMG]

----------


## عذوورة

منو التاجرة اللي تكتب على الشرايط الصغيرة
شرات الشرايط اللي تتغلف فيها الهدايا

ومنو عندها كريم ولا صابونة حق وحدة ويها كله حبوب

----------


## الحاجية

السلام عليكم خواتي انا شفت في المنتدى عود مع مسك واريد اشتريه بس ما حصلت الموضوع ...

----------


## موناليزا ***

ابغي جاكيت شال بسرعه

----------


## ملكت-حياتي

هلا منو من تاجرات العبي 
تقدر توفر لي عبايه اعراس جاهزه 
المقاس سمول باسرع وقت 
و ياليت قبل الثلاثاء

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

الغاليات منو تروم اتوفر لي هالشنطة .. تتواصل عالخاص ^^

----------


## ام المزيون

بغيت .. غطا للراس !! ماعرف شنو يسمونه بالضبط ! ههههه !!
يعني ينلبس تحت الشيله .. ويكون مغطي الرقبه ..

ماعرف اذا فيه وحده تبيعه ولا ..... !

----------


## shwa5

حبوب الفلفل الحار capsiplex اباها ضروري


بنات بغيت هالحبووب ضروووري .. لاني حاولت اطلبها من الموقع نفسه بس يباله فيزا كارد وانا ماعندي اللي تقدر توفره لي بليييييييز ع الخاص تراسلني

----------


## أحلى حبوبة

انا قد طلبت باقة ورد من التاجرة اللي تروم توصله باي مكان فالعالم لكن مضيعة اسمها وابا اطلب باقة ورد و شوكولاتة و دبدووب لداخل الامارات

----------


## شـمـوخ

السلام عليكم 


عندي طلبين اباهم باسرع وقت ممكن . . 



1// جوتي ابيض مقاس 38 ينفع لفساتين الاعراس ،، وما يكون كعب عالي جدا 

2// مجموعه الحمام المغربي بسعر حلو 




وشكرا

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

الغاليات منو تروم اتوفر لي هالشنطة .. تتواصل عالخاص ^^

----------


## dala3 reemany

ويكون الدفع كامل سلم استلم 

وساعة اجنر ؟؟؟ 

[/QUOTE]

----------


## نوفاني

منو تقدر توفر لي الجحال الكريمي اللي ينحط داخل العين ماركة فور ايفر 52 وبغيت منه الاسود والازرق البحري والاخضر والمشد الاندونيسي بلون اسود .....اللي تقدر ياليت عالخاص

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

الغاليات منو تروم اتوفر لي هالشنطة .. تتواصل عالخاص ^^

----------


## قلب شجي

شاااااااااااي وووليينغ الصيني

وياليت التوصيل سلم واستلم

بلييييييييييييز هالايام اباه

----------


## نووور دبي

خواتي التاجرات منو تقدر اتوفرلي هالاستكرات والاصقه مال البانيو ضروري ابيها قبل تاريخ 14 /1

----------


## العنفوان

مرحبا خواتي 

منو من التاجرات تبيع شنط ماركات ( أصلية ) مب تقليد ويداد ما يكونن مستعملات ولا حتى يوم ! 

بأسعار معقوله 

الي عندها فكرة ترسل لي رسالة

----------


## سامرية الليل

السلام عليكم


لو سمحتو منو تقدر توفرلي بوكس او شنطة حفظ الساعات ,, 

اباها تكفي لعدد اربع او خمس ساعات بس,, مب اكثر عن جيه 

وسعرها يكون مناسب وما يزيد عن ال 100 درهم .. 




ومشكووورين مقدما

----------


## ام حوور

منووووووووه تقدر اتوفرلي قطع الستريج بلييييييز

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

> الغاليات منو تروم اتوفر لي هالشنطة .. تتواصل عالخاص ^^

----------


## واثقة الخطى77

منو تقدر تسويلي بطاقات على شكل استيكر بغيت تقريبا 60 استيكر بسعر معقول ؟

----------


## أم شهد2010

السلام عليكم ..

ابيي قماطات البيبي .. والشنطة ماله .. ياليت يكون طقم ..

ابي صوور بس ارجووكم باقرب فرصة

----------


## uaenights

السلام عليكم 

انا ابغي البكس اللي يرتب الادراج مال الدلغات

----------


## نوفاني

> منو تقدر توفر لي الجحال الكريمي اللي ينحط داخل العين ماركة فور ايفر 52 وبغيت منه الاسود والازرق البحري والاخضر والمشد الاندونيسي بلون اسود .....اللي تقدر ياليت عالخاص

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

الغاليات منو تروم اتوفر لي هالشنطة .. تتواصل عالخاص ^^

----------


## ^الوان^

منو تقدر تفصلي السليبينج باج وعندي صور

----------


## أم شهد2010

السلام عليكم 

الغالياات ابي اكياااس للطلبيات .. بالحجم المتوسط الي عندها ترسلي عالخااص بالصور رجااء

----------


## الاميرة11

السلام عليكم
خواتي الي عندها ارقام واصل غاوية جي تربل او دبل تطرشلي اللستة عالخاص ضروووري وتكون اسعارها معقولة مب ضوووو ومشكورين ^^

----------


## الشوووووق

بغيت أفلام رسوم متحركة جدييييييييمة

----------


## نجمة متالقة

ابي الي ارتب الرفوف من داخل الي يقسمهم للدلاغات والملابس الداخلية

----------


## ~سوسو~

منو تبيع او تعرف مكان يبيعون فيه
المهفة اللي على شكل " اليد " علشان تطرد الذباب 
ياليت تراسلني على الخاص

شكرا

----------


## واثقة الخطى77

> منو تقدر تسويلي بطاقات على شكل استيكر بغيت تقريبا 60 استيكر بسعر معقول ؟

----------


## miss.floower

هلاااااااااا

منيه ممكن توفرلي أكيااااااااس بحجام مختلفه وبسعاااااار حلوه ...
مع الصور ..

----------


## بنوته---

هلا يا لغااليااااااااااااات 


اباااا 


طقم لحافات لليهاال وشبريااات 

تنفع حق الاربعييييين 


يااااااااااريت تفيدوني والاسعااار تكون مناااسبة

----------


## جرح صامت

ابا هدية مولود ولد وتكون فنانه والسعر من 500 الي 800
ابا اولا تراووني المحتويات وبعدين نتفق ع التغليف

----------


## جرح صامت

ابا الي تبيع المدس البشت مال الياهل بلييييييييييز

----------


## Creative Rose

ابغي وحده تشتريلي من موقع ralphlauren

وياريت ماتشغني ,, ولا تبالغ في العموله

----------


## $ام غليس $

ابغي شنطه ومدس ماركه للبيبي .. بليييييز انتظر ردكم ع الخااااص ..

----------


## شـمـوخ

السلام عليكم 


عندي 3 طلبآت اباهم باسرع وقت ممكن . . 



1// جوتي ابيض مقاس 38 ينفع لفساتين الاعراس ،، وما يكون كعب عالي جدا 

2// مجموعه الحمام المغربي بسعر حلو 

3// عدسآت رمآديه من توتي بسعر حلو 


وشكرا

----------


## أم شهد2010

> ابغي شنطه ومدس ماركه للبيبي .. بليييييز انتظر ردكم ع الخااااص ..


انا بعد ابي

----------


## وردة الفل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته....

لو سمحتوا ابغي ملابس راقيه وخفيفه لفترة الاربعين (( بعد الولاده ))

----------


## مواهب

:SalamAlikom: 
اريد ملابس اطفال سعر مناسب وبغيت جلابيات بيت بالجملة

----------


## ام-غزوووله

منو التاجره اللي تقدر توفر لي سجادة الجيب خلال يومين ثلاث
وكم السعر وبغيت الكميه تقريبا فوق ال50 حبه
وطريقة التسليم ابيهاا سلم واستلم

----------


## أم ماثي

ليش ما في ردود اجوف بس الطلبات ؟؟؟؟؟؟


انا بغييييت علاقة الملابس الي شرات الشماعه

----------


## همسات شاعره

ادور وحده تسوي جلابيات دانتيل فخمه

----------


## miss.floower

مراااااااحب 

ابـــــــا لـــيـــــــفه لظهر ... وتكووووون بسعر معقول ... وإذا شي لــيــف بالجمله ياليت تراسلوني ع الخااااااص

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

الغاليات منو تروم اتوفر لي هالشنطة .. تتواصل عالخاص ^^

----------


## بنت الغربيه

مرااحب ..


بغيت مفراش للكمدينو والتسريحه .. لون ذهبي او الاحمر الغامق واذا انوجدن الاثنينه ماافيه خلاف

----------


## EYES

*بغيت مثل هنعل بظبط*

----------


## احساس مرهف

بنات اريد قطاعات البسكوت والفواكه باشكال مختلفه..........بليز

----------


## واثقة الخطى77

> منو تقدر تسويلي بطاقات على شكل استيكر بغيت تقريبا 60 استيكر بسعر معقول ؟

----------


## ام حمد123

وين اكدر احصل محل ابيع فساتين الاعراس 
في العين

----------


## دلع عسوله

السلام عليكم 

بغيت التاجره اللي كانت تاجر عبايات اعراس ضروري 

ممكن تراسلني عالخاص ؟

----------


## أم عبدالعزيز8

هلا خواتي ،،،، من التاجرات إلي ممكن اخذ من عندهن هديه لزوجي،،،، يعني اغراض رجاليه ضروووووووووري

----------


## ام حوور

ممكن رابط التاجرة إلي اتفصل نفس جلابية ميساء المغربي

----------


## كاتي الحلوة

بغيت الشالات الشتوية الرجالية الشتوش والترمة

----------


## عابرة_سبيل

السلام عليكن حريم  :Smile: 

حبايبي ابى وحدة تاجر لي فساتين وعبي للعرس

واريد وحدة تمكيج وتسوي تسريحات بس تي لين البيت

----------


## دلع عسوله

اللي عندها عبايات اعراس ايجااااااااااار تراسلني عالخااص ضروري وبسرعه

----------


## واثقة الخطى77

> منو تقدر تسويلي بطاقات على شكل استيكر بغيت تقريبا 60 استيكر بسعر معقول ؟

----------


## عذوورة

> *بغيت مثل هنعل بظبط*

----------


## بنوته---

بنااااااات بغييييت اطقم اللحافات للاطفال والشبرياات اطفم كااملة بلييز دلوني

----------


## دلوعة1

> بنات اريد قطاعات البسكوت والفواكه باشكال مختلفه..........بليز


وابقي قطااااعة علي شكل مربع

----------


## وردة ورديه

منو صاحبة هافستان كانت عارضتنه فالكراج سيل ارجوكم اللي تعرف اترد عليه عالخاص 
واذا صاحبته شافت طلبي تراسلني ضروووووووووري

----------


## جرح صامت

ابغي كتاب الطبخ الي باللغه العربيه + والاندونيسي ضروري

----------


## شوق98

وينج ياللي تبيعين دخون البنفسج
خلص عني وانا ادور عليج ابا اخذ لي منه
ارررررررجووووووووووووج واللي تعرف هالتاجره منكم ياعضوات تخبرني 
ارجوووووكم ساعدوووووووووووني

----------


## كيفي اماراتية؟؟

هلا وغلا خواتي بغيت تاجرة توفر لي تجهيزات البيبي

سليب باق وشنطة ومستلزماااااااات ثانية ضرووووووووري

----------


## بنت الغربيه

ابي حمام سونا منزلي له كرسي ويكون الدفع سلم واستلم 

الي تقدر توفر لي اطرش لي رساله ع الخاص

----------


## دلع عسوله

ماشوووف تفاعل 

في تاجره تاجر عبي اعراس ؟وينها !

----------


## عاشقة النبي

اريد البوم صور كبير اللي ايي مثل الفايل كبير وفيه اوراق عليهن ورق ابيض شفاف وتحت لزق 
من تقدر توفرلي اياه بلييييييييز اريده ضروري

----------


## سهاري2009

بغيت توزيعات مواليد بالون الاحمر بسعر معقول وباها اتكون بسيطه ...

----------


## أم ماااااااجد

السلام عليكم 
أبا زيت يحسن من شعر بنتي لانه وايد متقصف وصعب التمشيط بس ايكون ضروري طبيعي 100% من الاعشاب 
ينفع حق الصغار وبعد يخفف من التساقط

ساعدوني بلييييييز

----------


## مريمتي

بنات ابي الكفر اللي عليه كلمه لووف او قلوووب احمر ويكون قطني 100 %

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

> الغاليات منو تروم اتوفر لي هالشنطة .. تتواصل عالخاص ^^

----------


## دنيتي الامارات

ابي زيت يطول الشعر

مع اراء البنات

وبسعر معقوووووول^-^

----------


## همس الإمارات

ابغي منتجات لفيكتوريا سكرت من تقدر توفرها لي

----------


## عذاب_العين

ابغي البطانيات مال البرد ... والتوصيل للامارات

----------


## شموخ طفله

مرحبااا بنااات

بغييت كفراات اللاب تووب 

منوو عندهاا ياليت اطرشلي ع الخااص

----------


## أام عبوؤدي

مرحباااا خواااتي 

بغيييت اغراااض من عضوه شفتهاا في المنتدى بس ضيعت موضووعهاا 

هي اظن اسمهااا فلوونه .

يااارييت تساعدووني ابييهاا ظرووري

----------


## فارسه

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

انا ابغي زينه وبلونات تخص حفلة ( يوم ميلاد )

وشكرا

----------


## ريم_m_المها

*تااااااااااااااااجراااااااااااااااااات فزززززززززعتكم 


ابي فستان احمر واسود لوحدة مليانة تلبس xxl


اللي عندهااا بليز تراسلني باجرب وقت ..*

----------


## دهن_العود

*حبيباتي منوه من التاجرات اللي اتبيع* 

*علبت الكلينكس والله ايعزكم الزباله والمفرش*

*قماش شامواه*

*ب 150 درهم كانت مسويه عليهم عرض* 

*بلييييييز يا بنات اللي تعرفها اطرشلي الرابط مالها*

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

من توفر لي موبايل بدون كاميرا ما يهم شو نوعه بس أهم شي استايله مقبول و بسعر رخييص

----------


## ستايلش قيييرل

> من توفر لي موبايل بدون كاميرا ما يهم شو نوعه بس أهم شي استايله مقبول و بسعر رخييص

----------


## أم شهد2010

خواتي بغيت الاسبريه اللي يحطوونه ع الشعر بعد السشواار

----------


## نسيم الليل37

الغوآآآآلي

بغيت نعآآل حق الوالده بس طببببببي لونه اسود

من تقدر توفرلي يآآه

تخبرني ع الخاص مع السعر ..

----------


## Pink Girle

مرحباااااااااا اشحالكم انا عضوه يديده لو سمحتوا انا عرسي ان شاء الله شهر 5 
اذا ماعليكم امر ابا شنطه للمكياج تكون فاضيه يعني بدون مكياج بس ابا يكون لونها اسود كامل من دون اي لون ثاني ماابا التشكيله الي تكون محدده بالفضي"اباها اسود من الليل" ويفضل انها تكون جلد بس مو من النوع اللماع وجزااااااااااااااااااكم الله الف خير على المساعده

----------


## أم الكندي

بغيت فستاااان عرس راقي ((( للتصوير فقط))) يعني برده لها فنفس اليوووم _ أريد أسوي ألبوم عرس وبلبسه بس نصف ساعة للتصوير_ أبحث عن سعر مناااسب

----------


## أم الكندي

بنات معقوله محد يعرف شاحن گاميره گانون _ وين ينبااااع_ ؟؟؟ بنات دبي والشارجه وينگم

----------


## دنياالاسلام

ممكن ووحدة من االاخوات اللي مختصات في التوزيعات ترد علي
اريد طلبية خلال هاليومين بمناسبة التخرج
واريد توزيعات ويكون سعرها اوكي والتوزيعة حلللللوة

----------


## فتاة الشاطئ

هلاااا بالغالللللللللين
في وحده من التاجرات تقدر تسوي صابون بروحهاااا لزبوناتهااا منو يعرفهااا نسيت اسمهااا الصراحه

----------


## جرح صامت

> ابغي كتاب الطبخ الي باللغه العربيه + والاندونيسي ضروري

----------


## ريم_m_المها

> *تااااااااااااااااجراااااااااااااااااات فزززززززززعتكم 
> 
> 
> ابي فستان احمر واسود لوحدة مليانة تلبس xxl
> 
> 
> اللي عندهااا بليز تراسلني باجرب وقت ..*

----------


## عروسه 2009

بنااات قبل فترة كانت وحده فالمنتدى تبيع قماطات اطفال حلوه ع شكل خنفسانه ونحله وهالسوالف اسمها kids mall
اذا حد يعرف لنكها يطرش لي اياه ضروري فديتكم

----------


## دهن_العود

> *حبيباتي منوه من التاجرات اللي اتبيع* 
> 
> *علبت الكلينكس والله ايعزكم الزباله والمفرش*
> 
> *قماش شامواه*
> 
> *ب 150 درهم كانت مسويه عليهم عرض* 
> 
> *بلييييييز يا بنات اللي تعرفها اطرشلي الرابط مالها*

----------


## جرح صامت

ابا بزار منو التاجره الي تبيع لكل شي بهارات معينه مثلا اللحم له بهار والدياي له بهار وجي بليييييييز تراسلني ضروري

----------


## دلوعة 2005

ابي أعرف منو العضوه الي تبيع بناطلين السكيني ضروري

----------


## بنوتة صغيرونة

الي تروم توفرها لي تتواصل عالخااص ^^

----------


## قاهرهـ بليسـ

اممممم

ابي وحده تفصل عبي يعني يكون تفصيلها حلو

وسريع شووي ويكون السعر مناسب

بلييييز ابي هالاياااام محتاجتها بسرعه 

وتصاميم تكون حلوة يعني مو اي تصاميم 

واللي يعرف اي حد يرسلي عنها او اذا وحده شافت طلبي ترسليي

الله يعطيكم الف عافيه

----------


## قاهرهـ بليسـ

اممممم

بعد بغيت منكم شغله تجوراااات

بغيت اي شي ناايس يتعلق بالأيفوون

كفرآآت او سمـآعـآآت اي شيي

بس يكون كلللله حركاااااااااااات

بليييييز اللي تلقى تخبرنيييي

----------


## شـوق الامارات

ضروووري ادور بدل رياضيه رااقيه^^

----------


## pinki11

منو اللي عندها قباضات 
بليز ابي
ومنو اتبيع القباضات الجوري اللي علي ورود جنهم طبيعيات

----------


## bellegirl

> ضروووري ادور بدل رياضيه رااقيه^^


me too xxl ^^

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

مطلوب كفرات بلاك بيري كيرف ما اريد استكرات لا ااااا اريد كفرات تركيب بالوان حلوة ومميزة وحبذا اللون الاصفر مرصع بكرستالات بنفسج

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي استكرات بلاك بيرى

----------


## ~سوسو~

:Salam Allah: 



منو تعرف وحدة تبيع في المنتدى

مهفة الذباب اللي على شكل " اليد " 

أو على الاقل تخبرني عن المكان اللي يبيعونه في السوق لني محتايتنها ضروري بلييييييز بنات هيلب مي !

----------


## O_O!

http://dc01.arabsh.com/i/i/owra72zmu.jpg

مطلؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤب نظارة راي بان ظرؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤؤري بليييييييييييييز ><

السمؤؤؤؤؤؤحه 

’،

----------


## *^*أم أحمد*^*

أبغي لانجري واندر وير مثير للمتزوجات بلييييييييييييييييييز في انتظاركم...

----------


## ~تؤؤته~

السلام عليكم..~ 
~.. خواتي بغيت قماطات ،، اتكوون حلووة ة غريبة [نآآآدرة].. منو الحلووة اللي بتسااعدني !!~ 

و مشكورات مقدماً .. =))

----------


## جرح صامت

> ابا بزار منو التاجره الي تبيع لكل شي بهارات معينه مثلا اللحم له بهار والدياي له بهار وجي بليييييييز تراسلني ضروري


+ ابا كتاب الطبخ الي بالعربي والاندونيسي

----------


## -80Amo0ona

السلام عليكم

بنات لوسمحتي ابغي قواطي شفااف مالت حلويات منو تقدر اتوفرلي بسعر اوكي ,, ابا كميه كبيره اشوي

----------


## بدون اسم؟

السلاااام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بنااااااااات بغيت اسال سؤااااااال

في حد من التاجرااااااات هني تقدر توفر اي طلب من القريه العااالميه ولاااااااا لااا

لو شي حطوا لي رابطها او اسمهاااااااااا بلييييييييييييز

بغيت مكدوس اللبنه بالحبه السوداااااااااء من القريه الفلسطينيه 

الصوره تحت يساااار






وقنااااااااع الطين من القريه اليمنيه

وشكرااااااااااااااا

----------


## عواشهـ

ابا حد يسافر السعوديه او تايلند بوصيه باغراض و بعطيه عموله يعني

----------


## @@اليتيمة @@

للمرة الثانية مطلوب جلابيات دانتيل للمرابي موديلات حلوة مب جديمة ويفضل غير معروضات هني من قبل ويفضل مثل موديلات برتني مذر او احلى باسعار مناسبة والقياس لارج

----------


## noor87

اللي تقدر توفر لي هدايا للشباب كســـاعات اكسسواراات اييييييييي شيء


ربي يخليكم 

رسالة خاصـــة على صندوق بريدي
وا\عيلكم باذن الله تعالى

----------


## بنت الديـره

لو سمحتــوا بغيــــــــت هديـة حلوة لصديقتي الخريجــة متخرجة من الجامعه باسرع وقت ياليت محد يطنشني

وسعـر غير مبالغ فيه يكون مناسب وياليت لو يكون فيه تغليف ع الأقل مجاني بذوقكم انا بانتظاركـم

----------


## بنت الديـره

بنات اللي طرشولي ع الخاص الاسعار الصراحة وايد نار يعني اريد هدية سعرها من 100 الى 300 ع الاقل

مب 1000 و2000

----------


## نظرات حانيه

منو تقدر تييب لنا مكياج ماك الاصلي بسعر حلو من المصنع او كلارنس

----------


## جفن الغدير

منو بيتروح لي مركز العربي في دبي

----------


## meemo0

السلام عليكم..
أريد المشد الأندونيسي..
وأريد تحاميل للنفاس..

----------


## دلوعة1

ابغي قطاعة علي شكل مربع

----------


## Miss.Gucci.3

مسا النور خواتي 

فديتكن ألي تروم توفرلي هاي الخيوط الحريرية وبألوان مختلفة وأسعار حلوه ,, تتواصل وياي ع الخاص

----------


## dala3 reemany

منو تقدر اتوفرلي شنط لوي فيتون ؟؟
بسعر حلوو .. 







او قوتشي

----------


## um.7mo0di

مرحبا 

بغيت المشد الاندونيسي اللي شرات حزام البطن 

اللي عندها ياريت اطرشلي ع الخاص مع الصور 

والسمووحه

----------


## أم هداوي

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بغيت مانيكانات أطفال ياريت اللي عندها اطرشلي الصور مع الاسعار .. 
ضروووري ..

----------


## ميثه الحلوة

ابغي غشوة مع نقاب كنت طالبتنه من تاجره ونسيت اسمها واختى تبغي مثله

----------


## ام رفاه

بغيت اكسسوارت واكسسوارات شعر

----------


## أم شهد2010

ابغي توقيع حلو ومرتب



وياليت اشوف الديزاينات واختار

----------


## الامل موجود

من توفر لي عربه اطفال و تكون ماركه 
الي تقدرؤ تطلب من مواقع اجنبيه ياريت تراسلني

----------


## dream^^

السلام عليكم 
خواتي ابا المرضعة العجيبة (مرضعة اوبرا)

----------


## الامل موجود

اريد شطاف الوضوء
الي عندها تراسلني

----------


## اوركيد الحرف

اسااااور الطاقه من من التاجرات اتبيعهن - ياليت تراسلني ع الخاص ؟؟

----------


## اميرة ^^

خواتي بغيت بدل بنات من عمر 8 - 11

----------


## الهن2008وف

انا ابغا حامل المعجون
وسلامتكم

----------


## فتاة الشاطئ

ابا رابط بنت الطموح ؟؟

----------


## نبر ون

ابا استكرااااااااات وكفرات بلاك بيري كيرف وشرط توصلني يوم السبت قبل المغرب

----------


## أميرية

انا ابغى قمصان نوم تنكرية

----------


## صادقه بحبها

بغيت هذيج البودره الي بنكهت الفراوله

----------


## [email protected] heart

ابغي اطباق ساخنه ومحاشي ف العين ؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## نبر ون

> ابا استكرااااااااات وكفرات بلاك بيري كيرف وشرط توصلني يوم السبت قبل المغرب

----------


## bling_bling

اريد بالونات حمرا و بيضا على شكل قلب ....

و بتلات حمرا ...ورق مش طبيعي

للتاجرة لي عندها

تراسلني على الخاص

----------


## sara311

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
بغيت مانيكانات أطفال ياريت اللي عندها اطرشلي الصور مع الاسعار .. 
ضروووري ..

----------


## شهد المناعي

مرحبااا 

اذكر شايفه تاجره تبيع سلاسل اشكال بلون الذهب ياريت اعرف منو هي؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟

----------


## قلوب العذارى

ابغي وحده تاخذلي شي من موقع اجنبي . .

وتحطيلي كم عمولتها بالمره . .

----------


## رشـة عطر

السلام عليكم ورحمه الله 


يا مرحبابكن


بنات عرس خويه بعد اسبوعين وانا هب لاقيه فستان ,,,بليز اللي عندها فستان للايجار انا اباه راقي ,, مب شي عادي مثل اللي في المولات  :Frown: 

المقاس ميديم
طوليه 167 و وزنيه 59 تقريبا


بليييييييز اللي عندها اطرشليه الصور على الخاص ,,والله انيه مستهمه وايد

----------


## شموخ طفله

السلام عليييكم

بنااات منو تبيييع لوشناات من بودي شوب او من اي ماركه ثانيه

ياليت اطرشلي رساله ع الخاص

----------


## ام اسامي

السلام عليكم 

منوه تبيع قلم بوكيمره 

ومشكورين

----------


## عنود الشامسي

مرحبااااا
انا بغيت اكثر عن طلب 

الاول: بغيت فلاش شكله رااقي ونوعية ممتازة لريلي بيحطة فسيارة بس 8 جيجا او اكثر مو أقل عن 8 جيجا ..؟؟

الثاني: بغيت دي في دي Gummy Bear للأطفال وين بحصله ولدي يحب وااايد يطالعه وانا ابغي اشغله له فالتيلفزيون في دي في دي او حتى فالسياره ...؟؟

الثالث: بغيت الحطة اللي تنحط فوق النقاب كدلع وكشخه شفت وحده من بنات العين لابستنها وانا خاطري فيها بس ما حصلتها دورت بكل مكان بصراحه احسها اطلع الشكل انيق وراقي وهيبه

----------


## نبر ون

ابا استكرات وكفرات بلاك بيري كيرف

----------


## بداية new

> خواتي ابي وحده تعلمني اسوي حق عمري توقيع ارجووكم


وانا نفس الطلب ولو تعملنى ازاي اشتغل على الفرونت بيج + رفع المواقع طبعا بمقابل

----------

